# TESTS photoshop, pour y voir plus clair...



## JPTK (18 Octobre 2003)

*Je me permets de réunir les 4 tests afin de rendre tout ça un peu plus clair et permettre à ceux qui n'en n'ont fait aucun de faire la totalité.* 


Je vous propose donc de faire 2 opérations sous photoshop et me communiquer vos résultats. Je mets à votre disposition à l'url suivante une photo en jpeg de 40 ko : image 

Les 2 opérations à effectuer dans photoshop sont les suivantes : 

*TEST 01* 
- menu image &gt; taille de l'image : faites passer la résolution de 72 à 700 dpi (conserver les proportions, rééchantillonnage BICUBIQUE) 

*TEST 02 * 
- faites ensuite passer l'image du mode rvb à cmjn 

*TEST 03*
Enregistrer sur votre DD le fichier suivant Guebeille  puis ouvrez le depuis Toshop et demandez les spécificités suivantes 







*TEST 04* 
Pour ce faire il vous faudra dl le fichier suivant (4 ko, il faut le télécharger sur le disc sinon il s'ouvre via une fenêtre en langage machine) script sur votre bureau ou où vous voulez. Ensuite depuis la fenêtre "scripts' ou "actions" (en anglais) de photshop, cliquez sur la petite flèche en haut à droite et choississez ds le menu déroulant "charger script" ou "load action".  
Selectionnez alors le script que vous avez préalablement téléchargé.  

Maintenant télécharger l'image suivante image 

Ouvrez la dans photoshop et depuis la fenêtre des script, sélectionnez le script "Script qui arrache ton mac" et appuez sur lecture.  

LAissez faire et chronométrez !!!    

Tiens on avait pas eu les résultats du PM G4 1 ghz alors les voici :  

*Test 1. : moins de 2 sec  
Test 2. : 6 sec  
Test 3. (pixellisation de l'abeille vectorielle) : 15 sec  
Test 4. le nouveau : 39 sec* 

Voilà, pour ceux que ça intéresse encore, à vos chronos !!!             

*  Pour consultez le tableau récapitulatif des test, c'est ici  * : TABLEAU


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Octobre 2003)

PM G4 733 Mhz (MacOS 9.2.2 / 300 Mo pour Photoshop / Config de travail = plein d'autres applis ouvertes reste 80 Mo sur 1.12 Go)

Test 1. : 1 sec
Test 2. : 13 sec
Test 3. : 59 sec
Test 4. : 2 min 24 sec.


----------



## jeep2nine (18 Octobre 2003)

G4 MDD 1,25 Ghz / 400 Mo pour Toshop / aucune autre appli ouverte / 

Essai sous OS 9.2

Test 1. : 0,6 sec 
Test 2. : 2,8 sec 
Test 3. : 12,1 sec 
Test 4. : 46 sec


Essai sous OSX 10.2.1 

Test 1. : 1,7 sec 
Test 2. : 3,6 sec 
Test 3. : 18,7 sec 
Test 4. : 1 min 30 sec. 

Je vais rester encore un peu sous OS 9.2


----------



## JPTK (18 Octobre 2003)

Bon je viens de rajouter 256 mo de ram et j'ai 1024 maintenant.
Rien de change pour les tests 1, 2 et 3 mais par contre le test 4 passe de 1 min à 39 sec !


----------



## mac_steph (18 Octobre 2003)

G5 1.6, 1.25Go RAM, Radeon 9600

Photoshop 80% de la mémoire
Historique: 1 (dans préférence -&gt; général)

Test 1: Moins d'une seconde
Test 2: 4 secondes
Test 3: 7 secondes
Test 4: 12 secondes


----------



## JPTK (18 Octobre 2003)

12 sec pour le 4 !!! Yeahhhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On a le champion pour l'instant... t'es sûr de ton coup là ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un conseil, pour le test 4, reduisez à fond avec la loupe la taille de l'image, ça vous permettra de mieux suivre les effets du script, sinon on voit rien !


----------



## JPTK (18 Octobre 2003)

Merde je peux plus éditer mon message, j'ai oublié de préciser que les tests sont fait avec 80 % de mémoire allouée à Toshop soit 768 mo je crois...


----------



## mac_steph (18 Octobre 2003)

Je suis donc sûr de mon coup, parce que j'ai refais le test 5-6 fois... Le plus long, 14 secondes, le plus court, 11 secondes. Pour les 11 secondes, j'ai agrandi l'image au maximum (1600%) et j'attends le "boing" de fin de script (on peut mettre ça dans les préférences).

Le secret pour aller +vite et devenir "champion du monde (*)" , c'est dans "Préférences -&gt; Général -&gt; Etats d'historique -&gt; 1". Ça réduit de moitié la durée du test. En tout cas pour moi. Refaites seulement les tests, vous verrez...

(*) Tu dis "on a le champion pour l'instant"... ça me fait penser au dîner de cons... et je me dis que certaines fois, on mériterait de s'appeler "François Pignon" à force de faire ces tests ;-)


----------



## azerty (18 Octobre 2003)

..avec PS Elements 2 sous OS X:

          -1: un peu moins de 30''
          -2: (seulement la pixellisation , sans passage au cmjn, absent sur PS Elements): 1'28"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








           yeahh, CHAMPIONNNNN...!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










           c'est moi qu'a la plus  longue !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







            je vais essayer avec  PS 5.0 sur OS 9 ...

              ...donc: -1: 29"
                                      -2: 47"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







                 ...et pas possible d'ouvrir la "guébeille"


----------



## jeanba3000 (18 Octobre 2003)

j'arrive pas à télécharger le script, ça merde avec safari comme ie. quelqu'un ne pourrait-il pas me l'envoyer par mail ?
merci d'avance


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Octobre 2003)

Les serveurs de Free ont l'air HS, réessaye demain.


----------



## L'AGE (19 Octobre 2003)

Tien ça remarche...

Bon alors sur mon G4 Bipro 1,42 - 2 Go ram

1-&gt; 1 s
2-&gt; 4 s
3-&gt; 10 s
4-&gt; là j'ai un problême: J'ouvre Photoshop ; je charge l'image ;
j'éxécute le script -&gt; 45 s
Je ferme l'image (pas toshop) ; j'ouvre l'image et je rééxécute le script -&gt; 13 s !!!???
Meme temps avec 60% ou 90 %, avec aucune autre applis d'ouvertes ou avec InDesign Illustrator et XPress 5 (donc Classic)...

J'ai pas tout compris


----------



## L'AGE (21 Octobre 2003)

Euuuuh...
J'vous en ai bouché un coin pas de réponses dans les chaumiêres.
Ki c'est ti ka essayé d'ouvrir deux fois le fichier et d'exécuter le script?


----------



## JPTK (21 Octobre 2003)

Je viens d'essayer... faut que tu arrêtes la colle surtout moi je crois... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Aucune différence...
Moi ce que je crois, c'est soit que tu es magicien (le plus probable) ou alors que tu ne recommences pas le script au même endroit, en entier, non ?


----------



## jfh (21 Octobre 2003)

je viens de refaire le test 4 deux fois
la seconde fois, je le refait gliser sur l'icone photoshop il s'ouvre et je le lance le script de suite sans rien faire d'autre.
voilà première fois: 1 min 45 sec
et la seconde fois : 1min 5 sec
je comprend pas non plus 
l'horloge a pas mal tourner la première fois sur aplatir et bcp moins la seconde fois
quand au passage cmjn a été aussi bcp plus rapide la seconde fois
en tout cas c'est dans ces deux cas que j'ai vraiment vu la différence mais il est clair que le tout a été plus vite

question production on préférerais le contraire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 jfh


----------



## L'AGE (21 Octobre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'essayer... faut que tu arrêtes la colle surtout moi je crois...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jfh l'a dit "la colle n'entrera pas ici".


----------



## ffabrice (22 Octobre 2003)

L'AGE a dit:
			
		

> Tien ça remarche...
> 
> Bon alors sur mon G4 Bipro 1,42 - 2 Go ram
> 
> ...



En fait, moi ça m'étonne pas trop : sous photoshop quand tu ouvres une image, et travailles dessus, il alloue de la ram en conséquence.
Quand ensuite tu fermes cette image, la RAM n'est pas libérée ! (voir avec avec un soft comme menumeters). 
Si tu réouvre ensuite cette même image, pour faire la même action je pense que Photoshop "réutilise" la ram/mémoire cache précédemment allouée : cela va donc plus vite.

Mais tout ça dépend de la quantité de ram dispo au moment du test par rapport à ta configuration mémoire, et le niveau de cache, configurés dans les préférences photoshop (car si il ne peut pas "cacher" l'action en cours, il swap).

Bref, pour moi c'est pas une histoire de colle


----------



## jfh (22 Octobre 2003)

L'AGE a dit:
			
		

> jfh l'a dit "la colle n'entrera pas ici".
























c'est vrai que expliqué comme ca, ca semble très logique.
c'est un peu comme ouvrir le programme photoshop une fois , le fermer et l'ouvrir une seconde fois en général il s'ouvre plus vite la seconde fois
enfi moi je dit ca si ca se trouve ca n'a aucun rapport  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 jfh


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2003)

Allez les gars, c'est d'la bonne et elle est juste pour vous ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Ceci dit je suis d'accord avec FFabrice


----------



## g0g01 (22 Octobre 2003)

jeep2nine a dit:
			
		

> G4 MDD 1,25 Ghz / 400 Mo pour Toshop / aucune autre appli ouverte /
> 
> Essai sous OS 9.2
> 
> ...



Tu as un gros problème avec ton install, avec un bi 867 j'arrive à 45-50 secondes pour le test 4 sous 10.2.8 1.2Go ddr
A+


----------



## bibi78 (22 Octobre 2003)

et moi 43 secondes un un TI 17(1,33ghz) au test 4 sous osX.2.8


----------



## macinside (22 Octobre 2003)

ça serai bien de faire des graphique et/ou des tableaux récapitulatif


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2003)

Oui oui je sais, on l'a déjà dit... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quand y aura plus de machines ok.
De plus c'est vraiment pas évident des fois parce que quand j'ai qu'un PM bi 1 ghz (au hasard) qui a fait le test mais qu'il l'a fait avec 200 applis ouvertes et que les résultats sont minables, je peux pas en faire grand chose.
Comme je l'ai déjà dit, entre ceux qui mettent 80 % de ram 50 %, qui sont sur OS9, OSX... pas évident de faire un tableau lisible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est pas une critique mais il y a trop de critères changeants pour que le tableau soit intéressant... enfin j'essaierai qd même, un tableau serait plus simple qu'un graphique c'est vrai.


----------



## JPTK (3 Décembre 2003)

Hè les G5 user, on snob mon test ?


----------



## JPTK (3 Décembre 2003)

Hè hè viendez voir !
Un futur switcher qui me donne les résultats de sa station (il souhaite garder l'anonymat) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> bon workstation du taf: HP x4000,xeon 2.7Ghz, 1Go RAM.
> 
> Test1:0.8s
> test2:18s
> ...



Mon G4 le met à l'ouest, ne parlons même pas du G5 1,6...
Oaui je sais c'est qu'un ptit test de tafiole mais qd même


----------



## JPTK (3 Décembre 2003)

Heureusement qu'on a mac steph et son 1,6 ghz...

Les mecs ils ont reçu leurs G5 et depuis plus rien...

Le 1,8 de Dark Templar il avance pas...


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement qu'on a mac steph et son 1,6 ghz...
> 
> Les mecs ils ont reçu leurs G5 et depuis plus rien...
> 
> Le 1,8 de Dark Templar il avance pas...


Achète moi de la RAM et on en reparle


----------



## hunjord (4 Décembre 2003)

la X4000 vient de passer par la fenêtre, un semi remorque vient de passer dessus.
Bon débaras


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Décembre 2003)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> la X4000 vient de passer par la fenêtre, un semi remorque vient de passer dessus.
> Bon débaras


C'est quoi la X4000 ? de la RAM tout pourrie ?


----------



## JPTK (4 Décembre 2003)

Nan c'est Hunjord, c'est lui qui a fait le test à son boulot avec sa "station de travail", X4000 ça devait être son ptit nom... et comme un imac 500 mhz avec un bon DD fait aussi bien que son bouzin, bah il a les boules !
Hop un nouveau switcher !


----------



## hunjord (4 Décembre 2003)

X 4000, c'est du HP workstation...je joue à Pro-Engineer (CAO 3D) avec


----------



## VKTH (5 Décembre 2003)

Je l'aurai fait votre test si j'avais toshop comme vous dites !!!!!


----------



## JPTK (5 Décembre 2003)

arf on peut pas te le prêter ?


----------



## VKTH (5 Décembre 2003)

tu me le prêtes le tien ?


----------



## JPTK (5 Décembre 2003)

Le prêt de logiciel est interdit jeune homme !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si jamais ce genre de transaction devait ce faire, je doute qu'elle puisse se faire en public...


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Décembre 2003)

Que tout ceux qui n'ont pas Photoshop téléchargent la version d'essai (comme moi quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), ça fera plus de résultats.


----------



## golf (5 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> arf on peut pas te le prêter ?





			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Le prêt de logiciel est interdit jeune homme !


Pas très cohérent comme comportement !...


----------



## JPTK (5 Décembre 2003)

Pas sûr...


----------



## Lus (6 Décembre 2003)

Alors, sur un G5 2x2Ghz, 512Mo de RAM, à 80% sur photoshop, Panther :
Test 1 : 0,6 sec
Test 2 : 2,9 sec
Test 3 : 6,8 sec
Test 4 : 1min39 sec  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Apparemment la RAM joue un tout petit peu pour le test 4...

Sinon pour moi le coup de l'historique a 1 n'a absolument rien changé...


----------



## JPTK (6 Décembre 2003)

Merci ! 
C'est clair que la ram joue dans ce cas là énormément... comme on manie un fichier qui devient assez lourd toshop demande minimum 1 go voir 1,5 go à ce moment, sinon, ça swappe, comme dans ton cas...

En tout cas, perso je suis content, les G5 sont efficaces (2 à 3 fois plus rapide) mais je suis pas à la rue, je pourrais garder ma machine au moins 2 ans vu comme elle tourne


----------



## jeanba3000 (6 Décembre 2003)

g5 bi 2ghz 1,5 go de ram, panther, mldonkey ichat messenger et safari ouverts, tosh 7.0.1 avec l'update g5, prefs pour faire comme tout le monde : 1 à l'historique et 80% de la ram dispo soit 1086 mo, mais aucun zoom d'aucune sorte dans l'image pour minimiser l'incidence sur les perfs d'affichage. juste ouverture des fichiers puis test direct.

3 essais successifs :

0,8 s - 2,4 s - 6 s - 9 s

0,4 s - 1,9 s - 6 s - 7 s

0,4 s - 1,8 s - 6 s - 7 s

on remarque la régularité dans le test 3.

alors... heureuse ?


----------



## JPTK (6 Décembre 2003)

Ah bah voilà !!! Enfin l'honneur des G5 est sauf ! Merci Jean ba ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu exploses un peu tout là quand même ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Surtout comparé à la station de notre ami Hunjord en page 1


----------



## jeanba3000 (6 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tu exploses un peu tout là quand même !



pour ça, parait qu'il faut attendre des versions optimisées panther et g5 de nos softs...


----------



## Lus (7 Décembre 2003)

ok, je vois ce qu'il me reste a faire, un petit investisement dans quelques Mo (Go ?) de RAM....


----------



## JPTK (9 Décembre 2003)

Hè au fait mon thread n'est pas réservé aux utilisateurs de PM uniquement hein...


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Hè au fait mon thread n'est pas réservé aux utilisateurs de PM uniquement hein...


Je lance le test sur mon iMac 500 avant de partir au bahut et je vous dis ce soir où il en est ok ?


----------



## JPTK (9 Décembre 2003)

Tu rigoleras quand tu auras 1 go de ram :



> Salut!
> J'ai fait les 4 tests sur mon iMac DV 500 ES (un G3 donc) - 640 Mo de Ram - dd WDCaviar 60 go (7200 t/m) et Mac Os 9.2.2
> Photoshop7 - 480 Mo lui sont alloués.
> 
> ...


----------



## JediMac (9 Décembre 2003)

Attention les gars, vous zallez voir ce que vous zallez voir !!!

Ma config :
iMac G3 400 DVSE ; 640 Mo de Ram ; toshop 7.01 ; X.3.1

test 1 : 24"
test 2 : 1'17"
test 3 : 2'35"
test 4 : 7'50"

Alors, ça décoiffe hein ! Bon faut dire que Word, iCal, Safari, Le Robert et Mail étaient ouverts et SETI tournait. Et la mémoire max de toshop était à 50%. Mais bon, j'ai pas envie de recommencer tout de suite avec tout fermé et de passer encore 7' à regarder ma montre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Un bon point quand même, toshop n'a pas planté !


----------



## JPTK (9 Décembre 2003)

Ouah.... comment fait l'autre pour avoir des résultats comme ça ? C'est juste du à son DD rapide et le fait qu'il soit sous os 9 ?


----------



## JediMac (9 Décembre 2003)

J'ai repris confiance en ma bête de course et bien m'en à pris, parce qu'il a pulvérisé les records. Enfin les siens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Cette fois-ci, tout est fermé sauf Safari, Seti est arrêté et la mémoire de toshop est sur 80%.
Test 1 : 9 " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Test 2 : 48 " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Test 3.1 : 1'01" quand j'entends le bong de fin d'opération et 1'10" pour que la bestiole s'affiche.
Test 3.2 : 37" quand j'entends le bong de fin d'opération et 42" pour que la bestiole s'affiche. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Test 4 : 2'48" au bong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Que je l'aime mon tout petit


----------



## JediMac (9 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouah.... comment fait l'autre pour avoir des résultats comme ça ? C'est juste du à son DD rapide et le fait qu'il soit sous os 9 ?


Sous OS 9 je ne sais pas, mais son DD 7200 rpm doit faire vu que toshop m'a fait apparaître 3 swapfiles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## JPTK (10 Décembre 2003)

Ah bah c'est mieux déjà... par contre, mieux vaut prendre en compte les résultats qd la machine rend la main et non pas quand tu entends le bong, c'est plus objectif je trouve.


----------



## JediMac (10 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ah bah c'est mieux déjà... par contre, mieux vaut prendre en compte les résultats qd la machine rend la main et non pas quand tu entends le bong, c'est plus objectif je trouve.


C'est plus réaliste, mais moins objectif parce qu'avec le bong, c'est la machine qui donne la fin et pas une impression que c'est fini. Par contre c'est vrai que quand tu bosses, le bong tu t'en fiches, c'est quand tu reprends la main qui compte. Quoi qu'il en soit, j'ai toujours compté avec l'affichage de l'image. Pour le test 4, le bong et l'affichage coincident.


----------



## BioSS (10 Décembre 2003)

http://users.skynet.be/fa349666/
Regardez la rubrique "She" c de là que vient l'image...
Petit pervers j'aipastoutcomprit


----------



## JPTK (10 Décembre 2003)

bah regarde ma signature, c'est mon site photo !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En même temps la plupart le savait je pense... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais c'est vrai que je suis pervers par contre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cette url fonctionne aussi :http://www.jaipatoukompri.mac-fan.com


----------



## Fujisan (11 Décembre 2003)

voici ma petite contribution pour ce premier post sur ce forum, je viens de tester sur mon PC, Athlon XP2400, 1 Go RAM et j'obtiens :

test 1 : &lt; 2 sec
test 2 : &lt; 8 sec
test 3 : &lt; 7 sec
test 4 : &lt; 45 sec

n'ayant pas un chrono, je mets les temps approximatif d'après les constatations de visu que j'ai fait avec l'horloge

et je suis agréablement surpirs de voir que je fait mieux qu'un Xeon



> bon workstation du taf: HP x4000,xeon 2.7Ghz, 1Go RAM.
> 
> Test1:0.8s
> test2:18s
> ...



enfin je me console comme je peux, je ne pense pas que j'aurai des temps canons lorsque j'utiliserai mon iBook G4 d'ici quelques jours


----------



## JPTK (11 Décembre 2003)

Les temps sont bons si on les compare à ceux de mon Powermac :



> Test 1. : moins de 2 sec
> Test 2. : 6 sec
> Test 3. (pixellisation de l'abeille vectorielle) : 15 sec
> Test 4. le nouveau : 39 sec



A mon avis un ibook G4 fera moins bien...  

Sinon cette station de travail Xéon est daubée... je sais pas pourquoi mais les résultats sont pas fiables.

Sinon bienvenue sur macg


----------



## g0g01 (12 Décembre 2003)

Alors j'ai refait le test avec photoshop CS (en) histoire de voir si ttes les plaintes concernant la lenteur de la nouvelle version étaient justifiées.
bi G4 867 - 1.75Go DDR - disques scratch et système différents - 37% de la mémoire allouée et deux niveaux de cache - 10.3.1

test1: 1 sec
test2: 5 sec
test3: 15 sec
test4: 33 sec 

A+


----------



## JPTK (20 Décembre 2003)

Tiens notre ami Hunjord s'est fait livré une nouvelle station au taf, c'est une XP 8000 avec proc Xéon à 3,2 ghz, et 2 go de ram  !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pourtant voici les résultats :

*0.25 s
8s
6s
39s*

C'est bizarre nan ? C'est quasiment le résultat de mon G4.


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Décembre 2003)

Dis lui de pas encoder 15 DivX à la fois quand il fait ses tests 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu lui a fait mettre les étapes d'historique à "1" pour pouvoir comparer avec ton G4 ?


----------



## JPTK (20 Décembre 2003)

Bah il avait rien de lancer en même temps... quant à l'historique des étapes, il venait d'ouvrir photoshop donc... 
C'est clair que c'est bizarre qd  même...
2 go de ram en plus... sa "station" sort du carton.


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah il avait rien de lancer en même temps... quant à l'historique des étapes, il venait d'ouvrir photoshop donc...


Oui mais ton script doit encombrer l'historique à chaque fois qu'il fait une action non ?


----------



## JPTK (20 Décembre 2003)

Bah pas tant que ça... et moi j'ai jamais mis à zero l'histo pour faire ces tests... d'ailleurs vous n'êtes que quelque uns à avoir bénéficié de ce gain de perf en vidant l'histo, ça marche pas chez tt le monde nan ?


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs vous n'êtes que quelque uns à avoir bénéficié de ce gain de perf en vidant l'histo, ça marche pas chez tt le monde nan ?


Je sais pas, je l'ai pas fait


----------



## BioSS (27 Décembre 2003)

heu... vous pouvez faire un ptit récapitulatifs des cas intéressants ? je suis pommé trop de posts


----------



## Blytz (28 Décembre 2003)

Alors pour ma part :

G5 mono 1,8 ghz , 1,5go de ram, macOSX.3.2, Radeon 9600, avec itunes, icq et navigator de lancer et je n ai fais qu un seul essaie.

Test 1 : 1 sec
Test 2 : 6 secs
Test 3 : 9 secs
Test 4 : 23 secs

@++


----------



## BioSS (29 Décembre 2003)

c'est bien mais un g5 peut faire mieux non ?? t'as fait les réglages ? essaie de quitter le reste sinon...


----------



## Blytz (30 Décembre 2003)

J ai absolument rien regle... d ailleurs je sai pas comment on fait


----------



## JPTK (6 Janvier 2004)

Tu peux par exemple depuis les prefs de photoshop, alloué plus ou moins de mémoire à ce dernier.



(Ouah chui vachement fier, mon thread est collé en haut de page)


----------



## JPTK (9 Janvier 2004)

Bon j'ai fais un tableau récapitulatif... je me suis arrangé pour qu'il soit laid et pas très lisible, j'espère que ça vous ira.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TABLO 

ps : il est très gros aussi, comme vous aimez... 

ps : ça manque toujours d'imac, d'emac, d'ibook et de pb.
Il y en avait sur l'ancien thread il me semble.

ps : le TI 1,33 semble très performant, j'aimerais bien voir ses résultats aux test 1, 2 et 3.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Janvier 2004)

OK ,je vais faire les tests avec mon eMac 
je les avais déja fait ...
je dosi etre dans les temps du G4 733 ...
j'ai vu ton tableau ,le G5 bi 2x2 ,c'est monstrueux...waou...!!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Janvier 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Hè hè viendez voir !
> Un futur switcher qui me donne les résultats de sa station (il souhaite garder l'anonymat)
> 
> 
> ...



mon eMac 700 avec 768 Mo bat cette station sur les tests 2 et 3:

test 1 en 2s30
test 2 en 13s
test 3 en 26s50
test 4 en 2min20s


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Janvier 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> PM G4 733 Mhz (MacOS 9.2.2 / 300 Mo pour Photoshop / Config de travail = plein d'autres applis ouvertes reste 80 Mo sur 1.12 Go)
> 
> Test 1. : 1 sec
> Test 2. : 13 sec
> ...



refait le test 3 global cut... a fréquence presque égale je vais 2 fois plus vite que toi:quand j'ai fait le test 3 la premiere fois ,j'avais aussi 50 et qq sec ,puis la 2eme fois 26 s


----------



## JPTK (12 Janvier 2004)

Hum normalement  on doit prendre les résultats lors du 1er essai et non pas du 2e, sinon ça fausse tout.
Le problème de global cut c'est surtout l'ultra flood !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Non enfin ce que je veux dire c'est qu'il avait 50 applis ouvertes en même temps, il est là le pb.
Il y avait un autre 733, celui de JFH je crois, les résultats étaient largement meilleurs.


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Janvier 2004)

oui,oui, je les recommencerais un jour


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Janvier 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Hum normalement  on doit prendre les résultats lors du 1er essai et non pas du 2e, sinon ça fausse tout.
> Le problème de global cut c'est surtout l'ultra flood !
> 
> 
> ...



ben non ,pourquoi? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on fait plusieurs fois le meme test et on prend le meilleur result.
c'est de bonne guerre!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Janvier 2004)

bien en tt cas que ton test soit devenu une référence dans ce forum...
je trouve que c'est une bonne idée,qui permet de juger les machines objectivement ,de manière simple. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le G5 bi est impressionnant...
7 sec pour le test 4 ,c'est monstrueux,
mon eMac G4 effectue tt le script en 2min 20!
qqun sait combien ferait le bondi blue original a 233 MHz sur ces tests?
en particulier le 4?


----------



## JPTK (13 Janvier 2004)

Tout dépend de la ram mais à mon avis compte au moins 4 X plus de temps que ton emac. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Déjà avec mon imac 333 et 256 mo ça donnait ça :

1) 6 sec
2) 45 sec
3) 2 min 28.


----------



## Blob (1 Février 2004)

Alors sur un single 1.8 ghz 1.5Go de ram photoshop CS (ah oui j'ai plus de 7 sous la main désolé)

test 1: &lt;1sec
test 2: &lt;4sec
test 3:  &lt;7sec
test 4: &lt;10sec (si je ne met pas l'historique sur 1, ca varie bcp plus... puis cela varie si je refais les tests en laissant le presse papier tel quel le temps peut monter a 15sec)

Bon c'est bien un G5 mais c'est bruyant ...


----------



## Blob (1 Février 2004)

Juste pour le fun j'ai refait les tests sans rien changer, tout  a varié en plus ou en moins de plusieurs secondes. 

J'ai aussi refait avec itunes en fond ca ne changeait rien grand chose... 

Pas super précis comme test quand je vois les écarts que je peux obtenir sur une meme machine, c'est presque pire que Xbench


----------



## JPTK (1 Février 2004)

> Pas super précis comme test quand je vois les écarts que je peux obtenir sur une meme machine, c'est presque pire que Xbenc



Arf sans blague ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Essaye en enlevant des barrettes de ram aussi, tu vas voir les résultats et bah ils changent aussi !


----------



## Blob (1 Février 2004)

meme po vré mon G5 est rapide meme sans rien dedans !


----------



## JPTK (1 Février 2004)

Arrête, demande à Dark templar qui fait moins bien que mon PM sur le test 4 (le vrai test, le test des hommes qui en ont 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) juste parce qu'il à "seulement" 512 de ram sur son G5 !


----------



## grekko (26 Février 2004)

Et bien moi je me réveille,test avec mon Emac :

Safari,Mail,Itunes(avec visualiseur en grand!),iCal et Messenger for Mac ouverts(non masqués):

Test 1:4"25
Test 2:28"8
Test 3:1'27"
Test 4:3'19"!!!Bouaaarf,çà fait mal!Autant vous dire que çà rame....

Je détiens le record de lenteur non?


----------



## ffabrice (11 Mars 2004)

Bon j'avais un peu de temps à tuer :

Avec mon Bi-1.25 ghz  et 1125 Mo attribué à photoshop CS sous 10.3.2 :

Test 1 : &lt; 1s
Test 2 : &lt; 3s
Test 3 : &lt; 10s
Test 4 : &lt; 14s

Ca prouve bien pour le test 4 l'importance capitale de la ram allouée à photoshop.


----------



## Thedoudou (14 Avril 2004)

J'ai fait le test sur mon PB 12'' 1ghz, 768 Mo, Photoshop CS
Test 1: 4 sec
Test 2: 11 sec
Test 3: 62 sec
Test 4: 115 sec

Tests refaits avec memoire a 80% et 1 niveau d'historique
Test 1: 3 sec
Test 2: 9 sec
Test 3: 21 sec
Test 4: 69 sec


----------



## kinon (20 Avril 2004)

essai avec G4 400  1Go   PS 7  sous 10.2.6 
85% de mémoire à PS historique à 1

Test 1: 4 sec
Test 2: 11 sec
Test 3: 35 sec
Test 4: 55 sec

Pas mal non pour un escargot !javascript:void(0)


----------



## peyret (4 Mai 2004)

test sur un imac 17" G4 1 Mhz - mémoire 1 Go - DD 80 Go - bus 133 MHz
adobe photoshop CS (safari en arrière plan : faut suivre)

T1 : env 2s
T2 : 12 s
T3 : 20 s
T4 : 1mm 10 s

CS...CS adobe

lp


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

Emac 1.25 Ghz, 768 de Ram, à peine sorti du carton. mémoire allouée : 526

*test 1 : moins d'1 sec
test 2 : 5 sec
test 3 : 14 sec
test 4 : 46 sec
* 

le fait d'allouer un peu plus de ram m'a permis de griller 15 secondes au test 3 et seulement 4 au test 4. amaziiing


----------



## nicogala (13 Juin 2004)

Vous voulez rigoler ? Alors, iMac1Ghz 15" 256Mo 10.2.8 , le simple fait d'ouvrir Photoshop, et hop on passe à 2 swap !

1) 6" puis 3" puis 2" puis 1" puis j'en ai eu marre...
2) 12"
3) ..............puis au bout de 10mn j'en étais qu'au tiers de la barre de progression, j'ai stoppé (30s entre le clic sur "annuler" et l'annulation..)car ça ne faisait qu'alterner entre vielle horloge et roue de la mort... je suis passé de 2 à 9 fichiers swap pour un total de 658Mo... et le proc n'a pas été utilisé à plus de 20% ... comme quoi tout est ds la RAM
4) 3'48" puis 2'28"

j'avais la page de consigne affichée sous Safari, Butler, X-Shelf et Menumeter en marche...


----------



## Silverscreen (18 Juin 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Alors pour ma part :
> 
> G5 mono 1,8 ghz , 1,5go de ram, macOSX.3.2, Radeon 9600, avec itunes, icq et navigator de lancer et je n ai fais qu un seul essaie.
> 
> ...



j'ai un truc proche :

*G5 bi-1,8 Ghz 10.3.4, 1,5 go de RAM avec Photoshop utilisant un ch'ti peut moins de 80 % (1027 Mo)*,
nVidia Geforce Ultra 5200 avec Safari, Suitcase, Indesign, Tri-Backup mais pas de doc ouvert à part Safari ouvert sur MacGé

Par contre le système est sur un RAPTOR 36 Go et Photoshop est la version CS.

Test 1 : 1 sec
Test 2 : 6 secs
Test 3 : 9 secs
Test 4 : 19 sec à 21 secs (en changeant les historiques de 1 à 20 et des fois j'ai dézoomé l'image)


----------



## turnover (10 Juillet 2004)

G5 bi-2 Ghz 10.3.4, 2 go de RAM avec Photoshop 7.0.1 et 80% de ram alloué

Test 1 : 1 sec
Test 2 : 4 secs
Test 3 : 7 secs
Test 4 : 12 sec


----------



## josé paldir (13 Juillet 2004)

J'ai battu grekko en lenteur:
G3 B&W 350 Mhz, 896 Mo de RAM
X 10.3.4. Toshop CS

Test 1: 11,5"
Test 2: 1,47 mn
Test 3: 2, 03 mn
Test 4: >5 mn

))

J'ai commandé le 2x2 Rev B avant de faire le test !!!


----------



## josé paldir (14 Juillet 2004)

hihi, je me suis battu en lenteur:

PB Pismo 400 mhz - 320 Mo RAM -Toshop CS:
Test 1: 19s
Test 2: 1 mn 04s

pas eu la patience de continuer


----------



## new mac user (23 Juillet 2004)

ben je voous donne mes resultats.

ma config : g5 2*2 + 1go ram + toshop cs

test1 : 0,5 s
test2 : 2s
test3 : 5s
test4 : 17s

voila, merci pour ce petit test c'est sympa


----------



## Kaneda (29 Juillet 2004)

Bon bah j'ai fais le test par contre j ai rien touché niveau historique, allocation de la Ram etc ... c'est tout par défaut. Aucune appli ouverte (hormis Toshop 7 )

iBook 14", 1,2 Ghz , 768 de Ram, DD 60 Go.

Test 1 : 1,5 sec
Test 2 : 7 sec
Test 3 : 16 sec
Test 4 : 95 sec

Test 4 refait avec 80 % de ram alloué à Toshop : 75 secondes.  Pas mal 20 sec de gagné 

Voilà et merci aussi pour ce petit test amusant. C'est clair qu'en bidouillant l'hitorique, l'allocation de la Ram etc etc ... on doit pouvoir gagner un petit paquet de secondes


----------



## semac (3 Août 2004)

Avec mon matos du boulot :
G5 Bipro 2Ghz - 1,5Go Ram
(mais attention en réseau en pleine journée de travail machine non redémarrer avec d'autres applis d'ouvertes? bah oui je bosse moi !! )  

1) moins d'1 sec
2) environ 2 sec
3) 5 sec
4) 22 sec

Mais hors réseau, avec une machine bien fraîche le matin je peux (et doit) faire mieux !

Allez @+


----------



## pirmil (10 Août 2004)

Bonjour,
sur même écran IIyama 19', même carte graphique, HD40 Mo, Nvidia 32 Mo, Photoshop 6.01.
connexion Adsl USB en cours et cette page ouverte pour ces deux configurations (switchage de l'écran)

Mac Os X 10.3.4 - 733 Mhz (640 Mo - 500 Mo alloué (classic) à Photoshop) pas d'anti-virus.
test 1 :  2"
test 2 : 12"
test 3 : 1'28"
test 4 : 1'07" !!!! doute (je revérifie tout à l'heure)


MC maison PIII 1 Ghz, 512 Mo, Windows 98se + anti-virus actif + firewall
test 1 : 1"
test 2 : 5"
test 3 : 1'30"
test 4 : 2'40"


----------



## choox (22 Septembre 2004)

G5 2ghz , 1.2GO RAM

NVIDIA 6800 ULTRA

Mac osx 10.4 with Core Image

Test 1: INEXISTANT
Test 2: 0.30 seconde
Test 3: 1 seconde
Test 4: 2.6 seconde

hahha remballer vos slip


----------



## JPTK (23 Septembre 2004)

Test 4 à 2,6 sec ????   

Nan allez tu mens...    :love:


----------



## choox (23 Septembre 2004)

etape 4 ... ouias bon on va dire.. 10 sec.. masi honnetment c ultra rapide..


c core image ca bouffe tout


----------



## bacman (23 Septembre 2004)

choox a dit:
			
		

> G5 2ghz , 1.2GO RAM
> 
> NVIDIA 6800 ULTRA



t'es allé chercher la 6800 DDL dans un futur proche, ou bien, tu as flashé une carte PC?
où as-tu trouvé le patch?


----------



## bacman (23 Septembre 2004)

je n'avais pas vu le post voisin; tous les apple centers que j'interroge m'indiquent un délai indéterminé pour la livraison d'un G5 avec carte 6800; l'as tu commandé des son annonce sur apple store?


----------



## choox (24 Septembre 2004)

alors voila je l'ai commander il y a un mois... oui BACMAN dès et meme avt son annonce..


ya du piston je vous l'avou....... ;=)


non non en fait j'ai acheter sur le site apple store, ( mais le secret c d'aussi appeller!! si si le piti telephone rougeee

eet voila je l'ai rreçu.. je comprend pas ou c'est dur...

ba voila je l'ai c'est tout... vous voulez peu etre des photos? la je sui au taff mais plus tard si vous voulez..

mais la je vais arreter de parler sinon on va me repprocher de pas etre dans la bonne section du forum )


----------



## bacman (24 Septembre 2004)

choox a dit:
			
		

> alors voila je l'ai commander il y a un mois... oui BACMAN dès et meme avt son annonce..
> 
> 
> ya du piston je vous l'avou....... ;=)
> ...



veinard, tu dois être l'un des premiers, je me suis rabbatu sur la 9800 XT , effrayé  par les délais indéterminés pour la 6800; et bien je l'attends encore, cette 9800 XT...  
Dis nous simplement si la carte est aussi bruyante que la carte PC?
et éventuelement les perfs dans UT 2004 en 1920 *1200, ne me dis pas que tu as aussi reçu un ecran alu 30 pouces, là , je vais craquer


----------



## choox (24 Septembre 2004)

oui je crois ke le mec d'apple ma dit un des premiers etudiant a l'avoir. 

elle ne fait aucun bruit

et ut2004 je sé pas jé mis tout a max et c'est fluid comme c pas permis 

non l'ecran je vais attendre.. et puis je pense pas chopper un 30. la c vrément trop chère, et vrément trop petit chez moi 
mais par contre le petit 20 il est sympa. et puis pas trop chère..


----------



## My0sis (24 Septembre 2004)

choox a dit:
			
		

> G5 2ghz , 1.2GO RAM
> 
> NVIDIA 6800 ULTRA
> 
> ...



On vote ?
Moi je dit qu'il bluff !!!


----------



## bacman (25 Septembre 2004)

My0sis a dit:
			
		

> On vote ?
> Moi je dit qu'il bluff !!!


à peine

toshop 7,01 dernier plug in G5
G5 2*2,5 MGZ, 2,5 go ram, ati 9600 XT (provisoire)
test 1: quasi instantané
test 2; idem
test 3: entre 4 et 5 secondes
test 4: entre 8 et 10 secondes


----------



## choox (27 Septembre 2004)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


non je bluff passssssssssssssssssssss

ati c pas genial...


----------



## JPTK (6 Octobre 2004)

Réalisé par Noliv :



> iMac 20", 1Go de Ram. osx 10.3.5 (7p35)
> 
> Perfs max :
> Test 1: 1,2 s
> ...



Moi je dis bien mais je dis bof, un G4 à 1,8 ferait mieux ça se trouve 
Ca n'enlève rien aux qualité de la machine mais on sait pourquoi il y a la gamme pro avec les PM et la gamme dîtes "grand publique".


----------



## JPTK (7 Octobre 2004)

Bon j'ai mis à jour le tableau, il est un peu bizarre vu que j'avais classé avec les résultats du test 04 alors que dans ce dernier, c'est principalement la ram qui joue, donc il y a quelques aberrations, sans parler de ceux dont les résultats sont louches (le PM 1,6 ghz mono par exemple) et ceux qui était sous jaguar, panther, mac os 9, qui avaient d'autres applications qui tournaient en même temps, qui avait toshop 7 ou CS, ceux aussi qui allouaient plus ou moins de ram et ceux qui pour finir recommençaient le test plusieurs fois pour optimiser le résultat...   

*Normalement, on prend en compte le 1er résultat, pas le 20e ! * :rateau: 

Bon le tablo est là, ça vaut pas grand chose mais ça permet quand même de se faire une idée, l'imac G5 est pas mal classé, mais bon, il fout pas le cul par terre non plus et de loin


----------



## ymer (7 Octobre 2004)

G5 bi 1,8 1Go de RAM, radeon 9600 XT, 10.3.5 : 23 secondes.
Je note que la différence avec l'Imac G5 est quasi inexistante, malgré la différence de carte graphique et le deuxième processeur...
Vu la différence de prix ...
Par contre j'ai pas fait d'allocation de memoire particuiière et c'était mon premier essai... mais j'avais pas beaucoup d'applis ouvertes.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Octobre 2004)

Moi ce que je trouve bien c'est que les deux stations de travail PC ,reputées puissantes d'après leur fréquence CPU,sont ridiculisées quand même!
La 2,7 GHz est même mise à la rue par mon eMac sur les tests 2 et 3!!
Je trouve que l'iMac G5 se défend bien,imaginez,c'est une machine grand public tout de même,elle est avec les monstres de puissance que sont les PM G5...un peu en retrait il est vrai ,mais les bi G5 sont tt de meme des machines d'exception ,et quand on voit que l'iMac G5 1,8 bat une station  Xeon  3 GHz,çà fait plaisir!


----------



## JPTK (7 Octobre 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ,et quand on voit que l'iMac G5 1,8 bat une station  Xeon  3 GHz,çà fait plaisir!



Faut pas oublier qu'ils sont suspects ces résultats avec la station XEON, même si je connais personnellement la personne (surtout dirons certains), sachant qu'un pentium 2,5 ghz ferait mieux...


----------



## maingauche (9 Octobre 2004)

avec un ibook 14 933 640RAM

Test 1 : 2,4s
Test 2 : 11s
Test 3 : 42s
Test 4 : 2' 27s

Test 3 & 4 refaits avec 80% mémoire alloué au gros toshop :

Test 3 : 26s
Test 4 : 3'24s !

Trop lent trop lent...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

Je viens de faire le test avec mon Cube (+carte accélératrice à 800 Mhz et 768 Mo de RAM).
J'obtiens dans l'ordre des étapes :
2 secondes
9 secondes
33 secondes
1 minute 32


----------



## Casper (19 Octobre 2004)

Aller, à mon tour!
Premier post sur le forum, depuis le temps...
Donc, sur mon G5 bi 2 Ghz, son Go de RAM et sa carte Radeon 9600 XT

*Test 1 :* 0,5 seconde
*Test 2 :* 1,5 seconde
*Test 3 :* 5,1 secondes
*Test 4 :* 6 secondes (refait 5 fois en allouant 80% à 'toshop, passant les historiques à 1 niveau et, important, en aggrandissant l'image à donf, à 1600%. Ça fait gagner du temps de calcul).

Ouala!!!

Casper


----------



## Casper (19 Octobre 2004)

C'est zarb ces différences de résultats pour des mêmes machines...

Turnover et son G5 bi-2 Ghz 10.3.4, 2 go de RAM avec Photoshop 7.0.1 et 80% de ram alloué
(2 fois plus de RAM que moi et une édition de Photoshop plus ancienne)
Test 1 : 1 sec
Test 2 : 4 secs
Test 3 : 7 secs
Test 4 : 12 sec

New mac user a la même config que moi.
test1 : 0,5 s
test2 : 2s
test3 : 5s
test4 : 17s

Semac avec son G5 bipro 2Ghz - 1,5Go Ram
Test 1 : moins d'1 sec
Test 2 : environ 2 sec
Test 3 : 5 sec
Test 4 : 22 sec

Et moi avec mon G5 bipro 2Ghz, 1 Go, seulement Safari ouvert
Test 1 : 0,5 seconde
Test 2 : 1,5 seconde
Test 3 : 5,1 secondes
Test 4 : 6 secondes

Sur le 2 et le 4 ça peut varier de manière hallucinante!!! Comme quoi tout ce qui tourne en même temps que le Mac, la façon dont il est "préparé" au test interfère de manière incroyable... Chuis sur le cul! 

Casper, su'l'cul!


----------



## pèrejc (27 Octobre 2004)

Bon,  je test mon imac G3 600, 512 de ram (panther of course)
le verdic est sans surprise   :
test1 : 5s
test2 : 25s
test3 : 35s
test4 :........ 3mn 30s,    :mouais: 
Mon mac est à la ramasse. 
Mais je grave des dvds pendant que je télécharge, que j'installe + du surf  . Pour une config obsolète, ça tourne bien (surtout que ma femme n'est pas prête à changer le micro  )


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Octobre 2004)

Casper a dit:
			
		

> C'est zarb ces différences de résultats pour des mêmes machines...
> 
> Turnover et son G5 bi-2 Ghz 10.3.4, 2 go de RAM avec Photoshop 7.0.1 et 80% de ram alloué
> (2 fois plus de RAM que moi et une édition de Photoshop plus ancienne)
> ...



la vache, le G5 !!!6seconde le test 4,pas le seul a etre sur le cul!!
boudiou vivement l'an prochain ,l'iMac G5 2GHz!


----------



## bobbyben2004 (28 Octobre 2004)

test 1 - 1sec
test 2 - 3sec
test 3 - 8sec
test 4 - 20sec
voila a peu pres....!!


----------



## gtoto (1 Novembre 2004)

avec mon nouveau powerbook avec lequel je suis tres content j'ai fait :
1/  3 sec
2/  7 sec
3/  15 sec
4/  1 minute 30.

alors la config c'est 1,33/12"/768mo de ram/Superdrive/dd de 60 giga d'origine
j'ai fait le test avec photoshop CS. voila a vous...


----------



## turnover (2 Novembre 2004)

Casper a dit:
			
		

> C'est zarb ces différences de résultats pour des mêmes machines...
> 
> Turnover et son G5 bi-2 Ghz 10.3.4, 2 go de RAM avec Photoshop 7.0.1 et 80% de ram alloué
> (2 fois plus de RAM que moi et une édition de Photoshop plus ancienne)
> ...



Tiens j'ai refait les test avec Photoshop CS et QUE safari d'ouvert comme toi. J'ai retiré toutes les applis qui s'ouvrent à l'allumage de la machine : ichat, konfabulator, gmail status, xgrid ... 
Test 1 : pas le temps de voir ...
Test 2 : 1 seconde
Test 3 : 5 secondes
Test 4 : 6 secondes

ça va mieux ? mais tout dépend des appli ouvertes en tout sur des config identiques.


----------



## Joachim du Balay (5 Novembre 2004)

PwMac G4 MDD 1,25 /512Mo/X.3.2 : je trouve exactement les mêmes résultats que l'autre PwMac G4 1,25 du tableau, mais qui est, lui, sous X.2...

 je propose un petit test simple et rapide, qui a l'avantage de pouvoir se faire aussi avec PS Elements (tout le monde n'a pas PS, ni des bi-G5   ):

      -faire un nouveau doc :  30x30 cm, résolution standard (72 ppi)
    -avec l'outil dégradé, tirer un dégradé sur la largeur
  - appliquer un filtre texture>vitrail: cellule: 2 , plomb: 1
  -eeet hop!

  Athlon 2200+/756Mo/XP: 60 s
  MDD 1,25/512Mo/OSX (3 ou 2, c'est pareil): 42 s
  G3 Beige 266/756Mo/OS X2 : 1mn30

  bon...évidemment, pour les G5, ça devrait faire qq ..1/10èmes de seconde


----------



## WilliamQc (11 Décembre 2004)

Serait-il possible de remettre les images pour effectuer les test 

Je viens de m'acheter 1 gig de mémoire et j'aimerais effectuer les tests

Merciiiiiiiiiii

Claude


----------



## JPTK (11 Décembre 2004)

Oups ! Je savais bien que j'avais des fichiers que je voulais garder sur le compte que je viens d'effacer !  :rateau: 

Bon je vais voir si je les retrouve ailleurs et je les remets


----------



## JPTK (16 Décembre 2004)

Il me manque le fichier Guebeille et aussi le fichier qui décrit comment doit se faire la pixellisation... je crois que je suis bon pour en faire des nouveaux.

On peut quand même faire les tests 1 et 4.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

le tableau recap est il a jour ?

 il me semblait avoir lu plus de config avec ibook et pbook


----------



## Luc G (16 Décembre 2004)

Quelqu'un aurait-il PS elements 2 et PS elements 3 et en prime un G5 (je sais, j'en demande des choses mais ça peut se faire à plusieurs) : c'est pour savoir si PS elements 3 intègre l'optimisation G5, ce qui n'était pas le cas dans PS elements 2 (et le module de compabilité pour Photoshop ne marchait pas avec PS elements).

Évidemment, si vous avez directement la réponse (intégration ou non de l'optimisation G5) vous pouvez le faire savoir sans faire de test.


----------



## fredmac75 (16 Février 2005)

alors sur un quicksilver G4 933 avec 1 Gig de ram, quelques applis ouvertes (itunes), OS 10.3.8
Photoshop CS, 280 Mo

test 1 : 3 secondes
test 2 : 9 secondes
test 3 : je ne vois rien sur le lien de la page 1 sous safari (carré bleu avec le point d'interrogation)
test 4 : 30 secondes

Je suis surpris par certains resultat surtout sur les imac G5...  
Fredmac


----------



## fredmac75 (16 Février 2005)

Joachim du Balay a dit:
			
		

> MDD 1,25/512Mo/OSX (3 ou 2, c'est pareil): 42 s



sur ma machine PM GA 933 1Go ram dont 280 pour toshop (CS) = 1s

a+


----------



## JPTK (17 Février 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> alors sur un quicksilver G4 933 avec 1 Gig de ram, quelques applis ouvertes (itunes), OS 10.3.8
> Photoshop CS, 280 Mo
> 
> test 1 : 3 secondes
> ...



Yep, j'avais effacé le fichier par erreur, et je ne l'avais plus sur mon disc, faudrait que je le remplace par un équivalent, c'est pas évident.
Quand au test 4, j'avais retrouvé l'image, j'espère que c'est bien la même en taille (je le pense) mais ensuite on avait surtout fait les tests avec toshop 7, donc le 8 est peut-être plus efficace sur ce calcul, je vais vérifier pour voir.


----------



## Webmr (24 Février 2005)

Bon les mecs j'ais pas pu m'enpêcher de faire le test sur mon PC pour comparer :rose:
Bon bein un P4 2,66GHz et 512Mo de RAM dont 226 alloués a Photoshop CS... Que dire de plus ? A part les résultats :hein:

Test 1: moins d'une seconde 
Test 2: 7sec 
Test 3: pas disponible 


Euh le 4 jsuis vraiment obligé ? 
Enfin 

Test 4: ........................................................................... 3min42sec !!! 
Meme le G3 fait mieux  Pourtant j'ais un system clean qui fonctionne super sans antivirus etc...  Comprend pas mais bon...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Février 2005)

j'ai lancé mon Power Mac 1,8 dans l'arene!
1)1,8 s
2)5,7 s
3) ?jaipa,çà bosse ,oui ?  
4)1min30

je ne suis pas surpris sur le script,ilfaut de la RAM c'est clair,le meme G5 aveec 1,5 Go fait 23 sec...

avec l'eMac et 768 de RAM ,je faisait le script en 2min 26s


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Février 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Bon les mecs j'ais pas pu m'enpêcher de faire le test sur mon PC pour comparer :rose:
> Bon bein un P4 2,66GHz et 512Mo de RAM dont 226 alloués a Photoshop CS... Que dire de plus ? A part les résultats :hein:
> 
> Test 1: moins d'une seconde
> ...



a mon avis ,le test 4 est un test optimisé pour les mac, c'est pas possible q'un P4 fasse moins bien qu'un G3...


----------



## JPTK (24 Février 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> a mon avis ,le test 4 est un test optimisé pour les mac, c'est pas possible q'un P4 fasse moins bien qu'un G3...




Si y a quelques chose d'optimisé, c'est toshop alors, le script lui auraît très bien pu être fait sur pc, la station xéon bi  pro 2,8 ghz avec 2 go de ram se gauffre aussi de toute façon. 

Bon je vais essayer de trouver une image équivalente pour le 3, ça va être approximatif mais bon


----------



## JPTK (25 Février 2005)

Test 3 réparé ! Merci Mackie 
C'est plus une abeille mais une planter verte, j'ai fait l'essai pour avoir une opération à peu près équivalente.


----------



## hunjord (25 Février 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Si y a quelques chose d'optimisé, c'est toshop alors, le script lui auraît très bien pu être fait sur pc, la station xéon bi pro 2,8 ghz avec 2 go de ram se gauffre aussi de toute façon.
> 
> Bon je vais essayer de trouver une image équivalente pour le 3, ça va être approximatif mais bon


 
CIAO tt le monde.....ce matin, j'ain reçu au boulot une nouvelle workstation HP XW8200, XEON 2.8, 2Go de RAM,toshop CS, cette machine est vierge et n'a tourné que 4 heures...
Bon j'ai refais le test pour voir si elle autant de les choux que sa devancière.....qui avait quand même un disque dur chargé......
je me rappelle plus des résultats mais sur le test 4 elle avait dépassé la minute il me semble....
Dès que j'ai mon Giga de ram je ferais le test sur mon I-mac G5 à la maison, là ca ne vaut pas le coup avec 256 ko, il va monter au plafond:
-test 1: moins d'une seconde.
-test 2: 4s8
-test 3: 6s5
-test 4: 32s

Bon pour un avion de chasse version PC.....c'est quand même modeste comme score, surtout quand on regarde les G5 bi-pro.
 ca justifie mon récent switch à la maison....


----------



## hunjord (25 Février 2005)

sorry, j'ai oublié de parler de la mémoire aloué 'toshop....
-Mémoire cache niveau 4
-Mémoire aloué 888 Mo....

Bahhhh, le dernier test je l'avais fait sur photoshop 7.0, avec un XEON 2.6 et 2Go de ram, pareil pour le cache et la mémoire.....

j'vais pas tt  de suite la passer par la fenêtre, elle est neuve de ce matin 
je me consolerai ce soir avec mon G5.....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Février 2005)

G5 1,8 avec 512 Mo:
1) 1sec
2)5,7 sec
3)7,5 sec
4)1min 27"

le 4 ,je suis pénalisé par mes 512 de RAM


----------



## JPTK (25 Février 2005)

Hè Hunjord, elle coûte combien ta station par curiosité ? 

Petit rappel des résultats avec le PM bipro G5 2,5 ghz avec 1 go de ram :

1) 0,4
2) 0,4
3) 4,5
4) 9

C'est quand même autre chose !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

C'est dingue, tous ces gens qui payent une licence photoshop simplement pour tester leur machine... T'as une commission Adobe de combien, JPTK ?  

OK, je connais la sortie...    :rose:


----------



## Missiku_San (25 Février 2005)

Un petit test amusant pour les amateurs de P2P...

Tests réalissé avec un *PowerBook 1,3Ghz 768Mo* et Photoshop CS.

_*1) avec une "Mule" qui travaille en arriere-plan :*_
_Test 1 _: 12 sec
_Test 2_ : 8,5 sec
_Test 3_ : 1 mn 09 sec
_Test 4_ : 1 mn 45 sec

_*2) et maintenant sans la "Mule" juste avec photoshop :*_
_Test 1_ : 0,9 sec
_ Test 2_ : 5,7 sec
_ Test 3_ : 13,3 sec
_ Test 4_ : 52,7 sec

Voilà les chiffres parlent d'eux même, vous savez ce qu'il vous reste à faire pour augmenter votre productivité !


----------



## JPTK (25 Février 2005)

Les logiciels de p2p sont gourmands c'est pas nouveaux


----------



## JPTK (25 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> C'est dingue, tous ces gens qui payent une licence photoshop simplement pour tester leur machine... T'as une commission Adobe de combien, JPTK ?
> 
> OK, je connais la sortie...    :rose:



Pfff, mais nan ils téléchargent la version d'évaluation sur le site d'adobe voyons !   
Comme pour moi, mais adobe en voyant mon pseudo, m'a laissé une évaluation de 10 ans avec maj gratos :style:


----------



## hunjord (25 Février 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Hè Hunjord, elle coûte combien ta station par curiosité ?
> 
> Petit rappel des résultats avec le PM bipro G5 2,5 ghz avec 1 go de ram :
> 
> ...


 
Attend j'vais demander au service info....a y est:

UC seule 2331¤ ttc, ch'ai pas si il y a les 2 gigas de ram avec, mais bon on est plus 150¤ près


----------



## JPTK (25 Février 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Attend j'vais demander au service info....a y est:
> 
> UC seule 2331¤ ttc, ch'ai pas si il y a les 2 gigas de ram avec, mais bon on est plus 150¤ près



Le prix d'un G5 bipro 2 ghz quoi, et après on dit que les macs c'est cher


----------



## hunjord (25 Février 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Attend j'vais demander au service info....a y est:
> 
> UC seule 2331¤ ttc, ch'ai pas si il y a les 2 gigas de ram avec, mais bon on est plus 150¤ près


 

je me suis planté, c'est HORS TAXE


----------



## JPTK (25 Février 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> je me suis planté, c'est HORS TAXE




 Le prix d'un bipro 2,5 ghz alors !


----------



## mog (6 Mars 2005)

Alors voici les résultats sur mon PC: P4HT FSB800 3Ghz, 512Mo RAM, GeForce FX 5200 Ultra 256Mo

Test 1: 0,6 sec
Test 3: 6 sec
Test 4: 1min 45sec

Et pour le 2... eh ben... bon voila, je sais pas comment faire! :rose:


----------



## JPTK (6 Mars 2005)

menu image > mode > cmjn


----------



## bouilla (6 Mars 2005)

Mac mini 1,42 ; 1go de ram ; dd7200 externe firewire :


Test 1 : 2sec
Test 2 : 6sec
Test3 : 14sec
Test 4 : 31sec


----------



## mog (6 Mars 2005)

Le quatrième test doit bien montrer la différence d'architecture Mac/PC


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Mars 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Le quatrième test doit bien montrer la différence d'architecture Mac/PC



ouai ,mon G5 1,8 mono fait 1min 31 sec ,le P4 3 GHz HT fait 1min 45 avec 512 de ram dans les deux cas !
avec 1,5 Go ,le G5 1,8 fait 23 sec...

Intel ,avec ses GHz a revendre ,y sont mis a la rue ,non?


----------



## JPTK (6 Mars 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Mac mini 1,42 ; 1go de ram ; dd7200 externe firewire :
> 
> 
> Test 1 : 2sec
> ...



Yeah la classe, pour ton mac mini je m'étais dis 30 sec pour le 4, pas loin


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Mars 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Yeah la classe, pour ton mac mini je m'étais dis 30 sec pour le 4, pas loin



le mac mini 1,4 ,tueur de PC ...la machine a switch!
belle bete en tout cas...
je tique un peut quand meme sur la carte graphic...c'est vraiment mini...lol


----------



## bouilla (6 Mars 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Yeah la classe, pour ton mac mini je m'étais dis 30 sec pour le 4, pas loin



vi je me rend pas bien compte mais je trouve ça pas mal, les 1go de ram doivent y etre pour beaucoup


----------



## JPTK (6 Mars 2005)

Bah regarde le tableau tu serais plutôt bien placé, juste devant mon PM 1 ghz en fait


----------



## JPTK (6 Mars 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> le mac mini 1,4 ,tueur de PC ...la machine a switch!
> belle bete en tout cas...
> je tique un peut quand meme sur la carte graphic...c'est vraiment mini...lol



En tout cas quand on peut lire ici ou là que la version Toshop sur PC est plus performante, bah je rigole, quand on voit les taules que se prennent les PC ici


----------



## bouilla (6 Mars 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah regarde le tableau tu serais plutôt bien placé, juste devant mon PM 1 ghz en fait



Ah oui, bien ce petit recapitulatif   

le Xéon est largué, je me serais attendu a mieux en effet...


----------



## bouilla (6 Mars 2005)

_desolé, double post, le forum ram !_


----------



## JPTK (6 Mars 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> le Xéon est largué, je me serais attendu a mieux en effet...



Tout le monde pour uns station de ce prix, fraichement installée, c'est pourtant garantie sans trucages


----------



## TranXarnoss (6 Mars 2005)

Test fait avec un portable Toshiba. XP familial SP1, 192 Mo, P4 2,8 Ghz.


1- 6 secs.
2- 27 secs.
3- la feuille verte : 29 secs.
4- après un premier plantage qui m'a forcé à l'interrompre au bout de 9 minutes...  il arrive tout rouge et essouflé à 5 mns 33secs.

pas glorieux !


----------



## soget (7 Mars 2005)

Hello,

Test 1 : 3,5
Test 2 : 14
Test 3 : 40
Test 4 : 1,33

Photoshop CS


----------



## momo-fr (8 Mars 2005)

J'ai pas vu si tu a déjà un test avec un iMac G4 20', le mien a 1024 Mo de ram, j'ai modifié l'occupation mémoire de Photoshop CS (8.01) comme tu l'indiques (80 %), voilà mes résultats :

Test 1 = 2s (taille 60,7 mo)

Test 2 = 4s (taille 81 mo)

Test 3 = 9s (taille 75,9 mo)

Test 4 = 38s (taille 203,9 mo)

Tests réalisés avec Aperçu d'ouvert en plus de Photoshop CS c'est tout.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Mars 2005)

Power Mac G5 mono 1,8 1,5 Go de RAM (2x256 samsung +2x512 corsair value select ajoutée aujourd'hui)


1)instantané
2) 4,3 s
3) 8,7 s
4) 15 s

çà déchire tt ce G5 ..
pour info ,ceux qui ont suivi avec 512 je faisais 1min 30 sur le 4...
la marque de la ram a t'elle une importance?


----------



## JPTK (15 Mars 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> la marque de la ram a t'elle une importance?



M'étonnerait totalement  Bonne machine ce PM qd même  :rateau:


----------



## daffyb (16 Mars 2005)

Bon, j'ai fait le test avec ma "brouette" :
iMac G3 700 MHz 1024 Mo DD 7200tr/min 8Mo MacOS X.3.8
Mémoire allouée à Toshop v 7.0.1 : 734 Mo (80% mémoire dispo)
appli lancée Aperçu + Toshop
1 : 4 s
2 : 47 s
3 : 39 s
4 : 1 min 57 s

Le disque dur n'a pas gratté une seule fois...


----------



## daffyb (16 Mars 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Power Mac G5 mono 1,8 1,5 Go de RAM (2x256 samsung +2x512 corsair value select ajoutée aujourd'hui)
> 
> 
> 1)instantané
> ...


Whaou... un G5 sans RAM, c'est vraiment pas terrible !!! puisque j'arrive à faire le no 4 en moins de 2 minutes ! avec un G3 700 !!!


----------



## JPTK (16 Mars 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Whaou... un G5 sans RAM, c'est vraiment pas terrible !!! puisque j'arrive à faire le no 4 en moins de 2 minutes ! avec un G3 700 !!!



Ouai bah regarde le 1, le 2 et le 3, la ram est essentiel pour le test 4, rien à voir avec le G5.


----------



## pommeN (12 Avril 2005)

Bonjour, je viens de faire les tests sur ma machine de bureau :

PowerMac G5 2x1,8 ghz, 1 go de RAM, Mac OS 10,3,4

TEST 1 : 2 sec
TEST 2 : 6 sec
TEST 3 : 23 sec (5 sec la seconde fois)
TEST 4 : 25 sec


----------



## pommeN (13 Avril 2005)

J'ai oublié de précisé que lorsque j'ai fait les tests il y avait d'autres programmes de lancés...
Illustrator, InDesign, Lotus notes, Word, Safari, Firefox, iCal et Xpress 4 sous Classic...


----------



## hunjord (23 Avril 2005)

Bonjour à tous, après avoir fait le test sur ma HP 8200 au boulot avec son proc a 2,8Ghz et ses 2 Go de RAM, je me suis penché sur mes petits BB, je n'ai fait que le test 4 avec mon Imac G5, 1,8, avec 1Go de ram, j'ai alloué 740 Mo de mémoire a Photoshop CS, je suis très surpris du résultat de ce test, voir bluffer par mon Imac...

Test 4 :22 s.....

J'essaierai avec mon Power book 867 Mhz plus tard, pour voir si le proc à une incidence importante ou non, a priori ce test sollicite la gestion de la mémoire......
A suivre.....


----------



## hunjord (23 Avril 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> CIAO tt le monde.....ce matin, j'ain reçu au boulot une no
> je me rappelle plus des résultats mais sur le test 4 elle avait dépassé la minute il me semble....
> Dès que j'ai mon Giga de ram je ferais le test sur mon I-mac G5 à la maison, là ca ne vaut pas le coup avec 256 ko, il va monter au plafond:
> -test 1: moins d'une seconde.
> ...



rappel de ce que ma Work station produit.........

Pffffff vive mes MAC


----------



## Webmr (23 Avril 2005)

Comment on aloue la RAM qu'on veut à photoshop ? De façon ace que je fasse les test...


----------



## JPTK (23 Avril 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Comment on aloue la RAM qu'on veut à photoshop ? De façon ace que je fasse les test...




photoshop > pref > mémoire.


----------



## hunjord (24 Avril 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> J'essaierai avec mon Power book 867 Mhz plus tard, pour voir si le proc à une incidence importante ou non, a priori ce test sollicite la gestion de la mémoire......



Bon quand j'ai acheté ce power book d'occasion G4 867 Mhz, 256 Mo de ram, je savais que je ne ferais que du traitement de texte en priorité et du net....
j'ai quand même fait tourné le test 4 pour essayer....

environ 4 longues minutes pour terminer le script.....point positif, il est allé au bout et pas eu de plantage. D'autres machines auraient plantés peut-être, un Penthium 3 par exemple, arffff ca y est je suis de nouveau avec mes préjugés falacieux, même quand mon power book est à la rue  :rateau: 

Allez on oublie.....je reste sur les bons résultats de mon G5.


----------



## JPTK (24 Avril 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Bon quand j'ai acheté ce power book d'occasion G4 867 Mhz, 256 Mo de ram, je savais que je ne ferais que du traitement de texte en priorité et du net....
> j'ai quand même fait tourné le test 4 pour essayer....
> 
> environ 4 longues minutes pour terminer le script.....point positif, il est allé au bout et pas eu de plantage. D'autres machines auraient plantés peut-être, un Penthium 3 par exemple, arffff ca y est je suis de nouveau avec mes préjugés falacieux, même quand mon power book est à la rue  :rateau:
> ...




Détrompe toi vieux, le test 4 est basé uniquement sur la ram quasiment, en dessous de 1 go, tu swap (OSX créer un espace sur le disc pour combler le manque de ram) et c'est donc pour ça que le temps d'exécution est multiplié par 2 ou 3, surtout que le PB est équipé d'un 4200 tours/min.

Avec ton PB et 1 go de ram, tu devrais plutôt faire dans les 1"30.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Avril 2005)

pommeN a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, je viens de faire les tests sur ma machine de bureau :
> 
> PowerMac G5 2x1,8 ghz, 1 go de RAM, Mac OS 10,3,4
> 
> ...



je rappelle G5 mono 1,8  bus 600  1,5 Go ram
1)instantané 
2)4,3
3)8,7
4)16

j'ai eu bien fait de pas me ruiner avec le bi ! lol


----------



## Webmr (24 Avril 2005)

Euh c'est la ram qui conte le plus 
Et puis sous photoshop je trouve pas que le bi apporte un gros gain de performances pour le moment... Enfin je test avec ma machine... ++


----------



## Diablo42 (24 Avril 2005)

Mes résultats du test avec *mac min 1,42 et 1 Go*  rajouté par mes soins (de chez crucial):
sans changement des réglages par défaut de l'attribution de la RAM sous photoshop.
Donc 50%.

*Test 1: <1 s
Test 2: 6 s
Test 3: 13 s
Test 4: 1 min 8 s*

Voilà par contre, photoshop m'indiquait seulement 893 Mo disponible en tout. Donc je suis allé voir le moniteur d'activité. Il m'indique une centaine de Mo pour la mémoire résidente. Est ce que c'est celà qui joue? S'agit il d'une sorte de mémoire perdue qu'on pourrait récupérer? Par quel moyen? Où au contraire, c'est la mémoire qu'utilise le système lui même?
Allez quelqu'un m'explique un peu cela, je règle le "pb" s'il y a et j'enchaîne avec un test avec 85% de mémoire 

Edit: je viens de relire le tableau récapitulatif.
Premier constat: le mac mini se défend pas mal  
deuzio: le tableau indique les temps pour la même config mais un DD externe à 7200 tours/s.
Ben s'est pas si criant que ça, sauf bizarrement pour le test 4. Je dis bizarrement car le DD ne swap absolument pas pendant le test  

Edit2:
Voilà j'ai refait le test après redémarrage (je sais pas si s'était utile, en tout cas la mémoire résidente avait un peu diminué), *photoshop seul, 80% des ressources RAM pour lui*

*Test 1: 2s 43 (?)
Test 2: < 2 s
Test 3: 11 s 28
Test 4: 37 s 41
* 

Je précise que cette fois le ventilo ne démarre pas pendant le test 4!

J'arrête les tests : je suis archi satisfait de mon mac mini en terme de perfs sous photoshop (ce qui était important pour moi).
Je sors du cadre du topic mais existe-t'il un réglage similaire pour d'autres logiciels? Je pense aux encodeurs mpeg2 notamment.


----------



## Webmr (25 Avril 2005)

Franchement j'en reviens pas faut le mettre dans le tableau celui là... Certains me croiront même pas (mais s'il me proposent un logiciel de capture vidéo je leur prouve volontier...)

PowerMac BiPro 1,8GHz / 1,25Go de RAM / ATI 9600XT / DD 80Go 7200rpm

Test 1: 1sec
Test 2: 2,6sec
Test 3: 6,3sec

..... Jusque là rien d'étonnant...


Test 4: je l'ai fait au moins cinq fois et je tourne à 3,2 - 3,6 - 3,4... sec !!!  Meme moi je sais pas comment c'est possible 

Quelqu'un a une hypothèse car je comprend pas pourquoi même le BiPro 2,5GHz ne fait pas ce score   


Edit: Je signale juste que pour les test 1 133Mo étaient aloués à Photoshop...

J'ais refait le test 4 avec cette fois 677Mo aloués à Photoshop... 4,5sec 


Edit 2:
Je me suis dit je vais rééssayer en retéléchargent le script je l'ais peut-être modifié sans faire expret ! lol Apparament oui :d

Test 4: 32sec avec 1,25Go de RAM... les résultats me semblant faibles par rapport aux autres, bien j'enlève mes 256Mo d'origine livré avec le PowerMac qui sont en cas 3 (celles que j'ais ajoutées en cas 2) finalement j'ais 1Go résultat 21,2sec 

Et résultat final, au tiroir les 256Mo d'origine  
Si elle ne font que ralentir les performances c'est pas la peine de les garder


----------



## da capo (25 Avril 2005)

En ce qui concerne les résultats, voilà ce que j'obtiens sur mon iMac G5 20 " 2 Go de ram (cas 3) :
- test 01 : 0,9 s
- test 01 : 4,1 s
- test 01 : 14,1 s
- test 01 : 18,2 s

Globalement, je suis plutôt satisfait.

Mais je comprends que certains aient obtenu des résultats incroyables sur le test 4, moi-même j'ai obtenu : 4,5 s ! Mais c'était en utilisant l'image déjà modifiée aux tests 01 et 02...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Avril 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Franchement j'en reviens pas faut le mettre dans le tableau celui là... Certains me croiront même pas (mais s'il me proposent un logiciel de capture vidéo je leur prouve volontier...)
> 
> PowerMac BiPro 1,8GHz / 1,25Go de RAM / ATI 9600XT / DD 80Go 7200rpm
> 
> ...



je te conseilde les garder parce que ce test n'est pas tout.
certaines opérations lourdes bouffent tte la ram:
exemple un rééchantillonnage d'une image ...il faudrait 4Go de RAM parfois...


----------



## Webmr (25 Avril 2005)

J'ais refait le Test 4 avec mes 1Go de RAM, 879Mo aloués a Photoshop...
12sec


----------



## Nivek (4 Mai 2005)

Bon alors à mon tour 
G5 1.8 1er gen. 1GoDDR, FX5200 10.3.9 (fier de mon mono )

1er essai : Mode travail (nbreuse applis ouverte, allocation 50% et historique 20 et pas redémarrer depuis un petit moment (5 jours)
test 1 : 2s
test 2 : 6s
test 3 : 12s
test 4 : 32s

2e essai : Mode utopique (nouveaux démarrage, rien de lancer, allocation 80% et historique 1)
test 1 : <1s
test 2 : <4s
test 3 : 8s
test 4 : 24s

3e essai : Mode jeu et travail en même temps (si si ca peut arriver ;-))
photoshop + ut2k4 carte onslaught (articstronghold) lancée
test 1 : 3s
test 2 : 10s
test 3 : 40s
test 4 : 45s

4e essai : G5 éteind...ah ben là, non, pas de miracle ça marche pas


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Mai 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Détrompe toi vieux, le test 4 est basé uniquement sur la ram quasiment, en dessous de 1 go, tu swap (OSX créer un espace sur le disc pour combler le manque de ram) et c'est donc pour ça que le temps d'exécution est multiplié par 2 ou 3, surtout que le PB est équipé d'un 4200 tours/min.
> 
> Avec ton PB et 1 go de ram, tu devrais plutôt faire dans les 1"30.




oui ce test est vraiment basé sur la RAM,avec entre 512 et 1,5 Go ya une énorme différence de temps d'execution du script...


----------



## Nivek (5 Mai 2005)

j'ai fait faire le test à un copain qui a un PC : PIV 2,8Ghz, XP SP1, 1,5 Go de ram, ti 4200 128Mo
test 1 : <1s
test 2 : 4s
test 3 : 5s
test 4 : 42s
En ce qui concerne le 4e test le premier essai c'est soldé par un plantage de photoshop avec message d'erreur. Il l'a donc refait immédiatement après et obtenu 42s

Le test 3 ne depend donc quasiment que du proc et de sa fréquence  
Le test 4 n'est pas forcement réservée à la RAM ou alors la gestion de la RAM sous Windows est vraiment déplorable.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Mai 2005)

une question :comment vous faites pour allouer la RAM?
sous OS9 c'etait obligatoire,mais sous OSX ,je croyait qu'il n'y avait pas besoin


----------



## Webmr (8 Mai 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> photoshop > pref > mémoire.


J'ai déjà posé la question


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (8 Mai 2005)

Configuration: PowerBook 1,67GHz / 1Go RAM / 80Go HD 5400rpm

Applications ouvertes: Finder, Safari, Mail, Adium, iCal, iTunes, Extensis Suitcase et Photoshop

*TEST1*: <02s
*TEST2*: <06s
*TEST3*: <18s
*TEST4*: <36s


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Mai 2005)

bon C clair maintenant,dans les conditions optimales avec 1 Go alloué 
power mac G5 1,8 /1,5 Go de RAM

1s
5s
10s
15s

de 5 en 5 lol


----------



## obi wan (9 Mai 2005)

yop  ça y est je l'ai... alors vala les tests sur un bi-2,7 GHz, 1,5 Go de RAM.

Je suis en pleine install, j'ai mis la creative suite, transféré des tas de fichiers... et spotlight est en train d'indéxer il me bouffe des ressources... top aussi d'ailleurs me bouffe des ressources... et pis safari et iTunes... donc les résultats, premiere "session" si je puis dire de photoshop, il n'a pour l'instant été démarré qu'une fois :

test 1 : instantané...
test 2 : 1 grosse seconde... ou deux petites comme vous voulez...
test 3 : entre 5 et 6 secondes
test 4 : 12 secondes

ça va  ... je vais me télécharger la petite update spéciale bipro , redémarrer et faire le test en mode "utopiste" un de ces quatre  

en tout cas ce G5 est une merveille... la réactivité globale est sans égal :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Mai 2005)

obi wan a dit:
			
		

> yop  ça y est je l'ai... alors vala les tests sur un bi-2,7 GHz, 1,5 Go de RAM.
> 
> Je suis en pleine install, j'ai mis la creative suite, transféré des tas de fichiers... et spotlight est en train d'indéxer il me bouffe des ressources... top aussi d'ailleurs me bouffe des ressources... et pis safari et iTunes... donc les résultats, premiere "session" si je puis dire de photoshop, il n'a pour l'instant été démarré qu'une fois :
> 
> ...


 Ah ouais, quand même... :casse: 
Deuxième au classement pour l'instant si je ne m'abuse 
En même temps le premier a 2,5Go de RAM sur son bi-pro...


----------



## Webmr (16 Mai 2005)

Avec mon PowerMac G5 BiProcesseur 2GHz, 1,5Go de RAM et ATI 9650XT, j'obtient:
Test 1 > instantané
Test 2 > 3 sec
Test 3 > 5 sec
Test 4 > 10 sec

Il faudrait peut être que vous réessayiez sous Tiger, la bête a l'air de vraiment "doper" la machine !
Test fait avec 80% de la mémoire...


----------



## obi wan (21 Mai 2005)

obi wan a dit:
			
		

> yop  ça y est je l'ai... alors vala les tests sur un bi-2,7 GHz, 1,5 Go de RAM.
> Je suis en pleine install, j'ai mis la creative suite, transféré des tas de fichiers... et spotlight est en train d'indéxer il me bouffe des ressources... top aussi d'ailleurs me bouffe des ressources... et pis safari et iTunes... donc les résultats, premiere "session" si je puis dire de photoshop, il n'a pour l'instant été démarré qu'une fois :
> test 1 : instantané...
> test 2 : 1 grosse seconde... ou deux petites comme vous voulez...
> ...



Ayé  tests refait avec photoshop CS en mode travail  . 80% de la RAM allouée, iTunes fait de la musique et safari est ouvert, c'est tout.

test 1 : instantané
test 2 : 1 seconde
test 3 : 3,5 secondes
test 4 : 9 secondes


----------



## obi wan (21 Mai 2005)

à propos du test 1... j'ai fait une version un peu plus dure (passage à 4000 dpi   )

34 secondes.

Menumeters me dit que ce test ne tape pas du tout dans la RAM, contrairement à la conversion RVB>CMJN qui fait monter instantanément la quantité de RAM utilisée au maximum. Par contre les processeurs montent à 65 % d'utilisation chacun (d'ailleurs je vois pas pourquoi pas 100 %... pour l'instant seul cinema4D est capable de faire monter mes processeurs à 100 % chacun).


----------



## Webmr (21 Mai 2005)

obi wan a dit:
			
		

> à propos du test 1... j'ai fait une version un peu plus dure (passage à 4000 dpi   )
> 
> 34 secondes.
> 
> Menumeters me dit que ce test ne tape pas du tout dans la RAM, contrairement à la conversion RVB>CMJN qui fait monter instantanément la quantité de RAM utilisée au maximum. Par contre les processeurs montent à 65 % d'utilisation chacun (d'ailleurs je vois pas pourquoi pas 100 %... pour l'instant seul cinema4D est capable de faire monter mes processeurs à 100 % chacun).



En effet beaucoup de programme ne tirent pas les processeur à 100% les deux mais plutot dans les 60% en général
C'est le cas chez moi aussi 

Sinon tu parle d'une mise a jour de bipro c'est quoi ? En possédant un, je suis intéressé


----------



## obi wan (21 Mai 2005)

si tes deux proc fonctionnent sous photoshop, c'est que tu l'as.
il est dans photoshop>modules externes>extensions

mais je pense qu'il est depuis longtemps dans les installeurs de photoshop CS en fait, parce que la version que je viens d'acheter l'avait déjà en fait. ils doivent quand même mettre à jour les dvd qu'ils livrent, chez adobe. D'ailleurs ils m'ont offert CS2 vu que j'ai acheté CS1 il n'y a pas longtemps. sympa


----------



## JediMac (1 Juin 2005)

Alors avec mon tout nouveau tout bô iMacG5 20", 2 GHz, 512 Mo de Ram et photoshop sur 50 % de la ram maxi):

test 1 : 2 s
test 2 : 8 s
test 3 : 11 s
test 4 : 1'30s


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Juillet 2005)

après passage en 10.4.2 ,mon PM G5 1,8 /FSB 600 /1,5 Go passe a 14 s sur le test 4


----------



## ffabrice (26 Août 2005)

ffabrice a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'avais un peu de temps à tuer :
> 
> Avec mon Bi-1.25 ghz  et 1125 Mo attribué à photoshop CS sous 10.3.2 :
> 
> ...



Et relisant ce thread et le tableau comparatif je restais très étonné par les performances de mon G4 qui le situaient au niveau d'un gros Bi-G5.
Et puis ca vient de faire tilt dans ma tête : j'avais omis de préciser quelque chose de capitale dans ma config à l'époque : je suis en RAID 0 soft .
Mes performances en lecture/écriture sur le disque dur sont donc presque doublées : ca explique mes résultats au test 4 qui, si je ne m'abuse, provoque du swap, donc des accès disques importants...

Sinon je vais refaire le test un de ces quatre sous 10.4.2 + Photoshop CS2 pour voir si les choses ont évoluées...


----------



## Nivek (2 Septembre 2005)

Nivek a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors à mon tour
> G5 1.8 1er gen. 1GoDDR, FX5200 10.3.9 (fier de mon mono )
> 
> 1er essai : Mode travail (nbreuse applis ouverte, allocation 50% et historique 20 et pas redémarrer depuis un petit moment (5 jours)
> ...



Toujours avec la même config et avec le test sur mon PowerBook, le tout sous 10.4.2 :
1er essai : Mode travail G5 (nbreuse applis ouverte, allocation 70%(685Mo) et historique 20 et pas redémarrer depuis un petit moment (2 jours)
test 1 : 1s
test 2 : 6s
test 3 : 6s
test 4 : 29s

2e essai : Mode travail PowerBook 1.5 Ghz/512/HD 5400 (nbreuse applis ouverte, allocation 70%(340Mo) et historique 20)
test 1 : 3s
test 2 : 10s
test 3 : 21s
test 4 : 1'53s


----------



## soget (20 Septembre 2005)

soget a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Test 1 : 3,5
> Test 2 : 14
> ...



Passage 10.4.2     

Test 1 : 2
Test 2 : 10
Test 3 : 2,10
Test 4 : 2,05


----------



## JPTK (20 Septembre 2005)

soget a dit:
			
		

> Passage 10.4.2
> 
> Test 1 : 2
> Test 2 : 10
> ...




Et quand je dis que 10.3.9. est plus véloce que Tiger...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Et quand je dis que 10.3.9. est plus véloce que Tiger...





ouai mais ca va aller de mieux en mieux
10.4 , je fesais 21 sec sur le 4
10.4.2 14 sec
alors ca va!


----------



## soget (21 Septembre 2005)

Cette après-midi, avec l'aide du logiciel « Livre des polices », j'ai fait le ménage dans mes polices.

1er étape : résolution des conflits de doublons.
2ème étape : validation des polices et suppression des polices qui posent problème.

Puis, j'ai refait le test (même condition) et là le miracle s'est produit?

Test 1 : 2
Test 2 : 14
Test 3 : 25
Test 4 : 1,24

Je retrouve le sourire


----------



## antibo (22 Septembre 2005)

Comme je suis en ce moment en prévision d'achat d'un iMac je regarde les différences de puissance entre l'iMac 20&quot; 2G et mon PC actuel.
J'ai donc fait le test avec mon PC actuel qui est : 
PIV 3.0Ghz 1Ghz DDR (512x2 en HT) et carte graphique intégrée (équivalent à 9200)
et les résultats sont les suivants : 
test 1 : 1s
test 2 : 5s
test 3 : 5s
test 4 : 1mn10s

Pensez-vous que si je passe à un iMac 20'' 2Ghz avec 1.5Go de DDR ça me changera (en bien ou en mal hein) ?


----------



## JPTK (24 Septembre 2005)

antibo a dit:
			
		

> Comme je suis en ce moment en prévision d'achat d'un iMac je regarde les différences de puissance entre l'iMac 20&quot; 2G et mon PC actuel.
> J'ai donc fait le test avec mon PC actuel qui est :
> PIV 3.0Ghz 1Ghz DDR (512x2 en HT) et carte graphique intégrée (équivalent à 9200)
> et les résultats sont les suivants :
> ...




Regarde le tableau, on y voit un imac G5 1,8 ghz, qui fait à peu près les mêmes résultats et qui fait 3 fois mieux sur le test 4.

Donc oui il sera plus performant, mais c'est pas ça qui va le plus te changer ton pc 
OSX, le multi tâche sans commune mesure, tu devrais apprécier, surtout avec 1,5 de ram. 
D'ailleurs sachant que le bus de l'imac fonctionne avec un bus en 128 bits quand il a 2 barrettes similaires, je te conseillerai plutôt 2 x 1 ghz, mais bon c'est pas vital


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Regarde le tableau, on y voit un imac G5 1,8 ghz, qui fait à peu près les mêmes résultats et qui fait 3 fois mieux sur le test 4.
> 
> Donc oui il sera plus performant, mais c'est pas ça qui va le plus te changer ton pc
> OSX, le multi tâche sans commune mesure, tu devrais apprécier, surtout avec 1,5 de ram.
> D'ailleurs sachant que le bus de l'imac fonctionne avec un bus en 128 bits quand il a 2 barrettes similaires, je te conseillerai plutôt 2 x 1 ghz, mais bon c'est pas vital




G5 1,8 :15 sec sur le test 4 avec 1,5 Go 
sachant l'importance de la RAM dans ce test,je crois que le G5 2 Ghz est bien meilleur que les PC...
lors du passage au mac intel ,on aura quelques (mauvaises ?) surprise...


----------



## Marc_bc (2 Novembre 2005)

Salut,

Je viens à l'instant d'installer mon Dual 2.3. Il y a 2.5Go de mémoire et une carte 6600 GT PCI Express. Disque SATA 250Mo
Bon.... comment dire.... c'est pas mal.   
J'ai refais les tests plusieurs fois

Test 1 : 0    (en fait c'est trop dur de voir, cela semble instantané) 
Test 2 : 1    (cela parait bcp moins, mais je mets une seconde car je ne sais pas si on peut mettre 0.5)
Test 3 : 4    (exactement)
Test 4 : 7-8  (A peut prêt, sur ce coup la j'ai du mal à voir. En tout cas dès 6 j'ai l'image converti en CMYK, après c'est le disque qui travaille)

Voila, cela n'a pas l'air mal.

PS: Je tiens à préciser que seul Photoshop est en mémoire. 80% allouée


----------



## krigepouh (3 Novembre 2005)

Salut !
Voici mes résultats

--
PowerBook 1,67 Ghz, 2 Go de ram, Mac OS X 10.4.3, ATI Mobility Radeon 9700 128 Mo

Test 1 : 1,7 sec.
Test 2 : 5,7 sec.
Test 3 : 13,8 sec.
Test 4 : 20,4 sec.


----------



## hunjord (3 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> G5 1,8 :15 sec sur le test 4 avec 1,5 Go
> sachant l'importance de la RAM dans ce test,je crois que le G5 2 Ghz est bien meilleur que les PC...
> lors du passage au mac intel ,on aura quelques (mauvaises ?) surprise...


j'ai mis a disposition de jptk les résultats des test d'une HP XW8200, 2 Go de Ram, ils sont dans le tableau et très révélateur, de là, à faire une extrapolation sur les macintel, je sais pas.....


----------



## fanou (3 Novembre 2005)

Marc_bc a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Je viens à l'instant d'installer mon Dual 2.3. Il y a 2.5Go de mémoire et une carte 6600 GT PCI Express. Disque SATA 250Mo
> Bon.... comment dire.... c'est pas mal.
> ...


pas mal...
Et sinon il est agréable a utiliser ce dual 2.3 ? silencieux ?
merci !


----------



## Marc_bc (3 Novembre 2005)

Je crois que le bruit est quasi nul. On m'avait pr&#234;t&#233; un iMac que j'ai gard&#233; 1 mois. Ma femme se plaignait du bruit... et la rien, c'est pour dire. M&#234;me avec une grande sollicitation des processeurs. 
Que dire par rapport &#224; mon ancien PC... lol C'est incroyable !
En ce moment j'ai le PM Dual et un portable PC d'IBM, et bien c'est le portable que j'entends le plus...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Novembre 2005)

test 4 : (PM G5 1,8)
 depuis passage en 10.4.3 ;plusieurs tests avec 85% des 1,5 Go allou&#233;s a Toshop:dur&#233;e variables....meilleur temps :11 sec apres quitter puis relancer toshop...

confirmation,il faut faire le test une 2eme fois :
1ere fois 17 sec ,comme avant 
2eme fois sans fermer toshop :11 sec
mon meilleur score sur ce test 4 ...
avec Tiger ,j'ai demarr&#233; ce test a 21 sec puis 14 en 10.4.2 puis 11 maintenant...


----------



## fanou (3 Novembre 2005)

Marc_bc a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que le bruit est quasi nul. On m'avait prêté un iMac que j'ai gardé 1 mois. Ma femme se plaignait du bruit... et la rien, c'est pour dire. Même avec une grande sollicitation des processeurs.
> Que dire par rapport à mon ancien PC... lol C'est incroyable !
> En ce moment j'ai le PM Dual et un portable PC d'IBM, et bien c'est le portable que j'entends le plus...


plus d'hésitations !!
elle est ou ma carte bleue ??? :love::rateau:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Novembre 2005)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> plus d'hésitations !!
> elle est ou ma carte bleue ??? :love::rateau:



tu métonne john 
 
le PMG5 1,8 est sous le bureau ,C un délice ,pas un pet de bruit ,juste un feulement ...
raz le cxx des tout en un qui vous crache leur ventilos a la tete,iMac eMac ou portable ,meme chose


----------



## krigepouh (3 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> tu métonne john
> 
> le PMG5 1,8 est sous le bureau ,C un délice ,pas un pet de bruit ,juste un feulement ...
> raz le cxx des tout en un qui vous crache leur ventilos a la tete,iMac eMac ou portable ,meme chose


Heu... Sydney un peu de tenue je vous prie MON PowerBook est plus silencieux qu'un battement d'aile de papillon au printemps...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Novembre 2005)

krigepouh a dit:
			
		

> Heu... Sydney un peu de tenue je vous prie MON PowerBook est plus silencieux qu'un battement d'aile de papillon au printemps...




pardon portables PC...
mais un G5 sous le bureau ,C quand meme the top of the top...
pardon ,je sort d'un eMac


----------



## fanou (3 Novembre 2005)

et la j'ai un mini sous les yeux, pas un souffle de bruit, le reve...
par contre quel disque de m....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Novembre 2005)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> et la j'ai un mini sous les yeux, pas un souffle de bruit, le reve...
> par contre quel disque de m....




bof le mini ...


----------



## tornade13 (3 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> raz le cxx des tout en un qui vous crache leur ventilos a la tete,iMac eMac ou portable ,meme chose


iMac G4 si tu le trouve bruyant c'est que tu es Jeanne d Arc, arrete de dire des sottise SYD


----------



## Macbeth (8 Novembre 2005)

Test pour un iMac G5 revC 1,9 ghz. 1,5 go ram.

Test 1 : 30"

Test 2 : 14' (?? )

Test 3 : 12'

Test 4 : 1 min 8'

J'ai bien l'impression que Tiger n'aide pas la medecine à couler...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Novembre 2005)

Macbeth a dit:
			
		

> Test pour un iMac G5 revC 1,9 ghz. 1,5 go ram.
> 
> Test 1 : 30"
> 
> ...



tu dois avoir des Pbs avec ton iMac j'ai la meme ram que toi ,je fais 11 sec sur le test 4


----------



## krigepouh (8 Novembre 2005)

De Grrrrrros problèmes même, puisque moi sur un PowerBook 1,67 Ghz avec 2 Go de Ram, je suis à 20,4 sec sur le test 4 ! :hein:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Novembre 2005)

le test 1 ,C instantané avec un G5 ...meme ce test la ,mon ancien eMac 700 le faisait en 2 secondes et demi...
a mon avis,la RAM doit pas etre bonne...elle est de chez apple?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Novembre 2005)

krigepouh a dit:
			
		

> De Grrrrrros problèmes même, puisque moi sur un PowerBook 1,67 Ghz avec 2 Go de Ram, je suis à 20,4 sec sur le test 4 ! :hein:



20,4 ,c'est ton meilleur score sur le 4 ?
moi ca oscille entre 11sec et 25 sec ,suivant les circonstances...
en moyenne ,je suis entre 16 et 18 sec...


----------



## Macbeth (8 Novembre 2005)

Yep.. ça m'inquiète un peu ça... la ram est celle d'apple et est ok apparement. Pour le test 1...j'ai 30 centièmes.. mais je sais pas précisément, je sais que c'ets largement moins qu'une seconde. en fait Ma machine a du mal avec la conversion cmjn...pour le reste ça va très vite.
Je sais pas à quoi c'est du. Quelqu'un a une idée ???


----------



## JPTK (8 Novembre 2005)

Macbeth a dit:
			
		

> Yep.. ça m'inquiète un peu ça... la ram est celle d'apple et est ok apparement. Pour le test 1...j'ai 30 centièmes.. mais je sais pas précisément, je sais que c'ets largement moins qu'une seconde. en fait Ma machine a du mal avec la conversion cmjn...pour le reste ça va très vite.
> Je sais pas à quoi c'est du. Quelqu'un a une idée ???




T'es en perf réduite nan ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Novembre 2005)

Macbeth a dit:
			
		

> Yep.. ça m'inquiète un peu ça... la ram est celle d'apple et est ok apparement. Pour le test 1...j'ai 30 centièmes.. mais je sais pas précisément, je sais que c'ets largement moins qu'une seconde. en fait Ma machine a du mal avec la conversion cmjn...pour le reste ça va très vite.
> Je sais pas à quoi c'est du. Quelqu'un a une idée ???



ah ok ,a te lire on dirait 30 secondes (30")...ok
la ca va...

les 3 autres tu devrait faire :5 sec pour le 2 ,10 environ pour le 3 et moins de 15 sec pour le 4...

ah au fait ,jptk,tu devrait balancer un test 5 plus balèse pour différencier les  différents G5 (ils vont de 1,6 a bi 2,7 sans compter les DC qui arrivent!) ,parce que la ,ils sont tous a peut pres dans les memes temps...
C possible?


----------



## Macbeth (8 Novembre 2005)

Je ne suis pas en perf réduite non.
Et finalement, pour que les test 2 mette tant de temps, c'ets vraiement la conversion cmjn qui le fait chier.
Bon; là je sèche.. faudrait que je fass eune clean instal pour voire.


----------



## flotifr (8 Novembre 2005)

Allez, j'apporte une pierre de plus à l'édifice !
Photoshop CS, 80% à 'toshop, mémoire cache à 8, plus de 250 typos, 10.4.3, DD int à 5400 rpm, détail config dans la signature.

Premier test avec edonkey et azureus à fond et plusieurs applis ouvertes depuis plusieurs jours
test 1 : 2,8 s
test 2 : 7 s
test 3 : 18,4 s
test 4 : 1'32 m

Second test après reboot dès l'ouverture, 'toshop seul
test 1 : 1 s
test 2 : 5,1 s
test 3 : 14,2 s
test 4 : 17,5 s

Effectivement test 4 très sensible à l'utilisation de la machine. Macbeth, qu'est-ce tu lui a fait à ton iMac ? En tout cas, l'est pas content ! A moins que cela vienne de 'toshop, tu as quelle version ?


----------



## krigepouh (8 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> 20,4 ,c'est ton meilleur score sur le 4 ?
> moi ca oscille entre 11sec et 25 sec ,suivant les circonstances...
> en moyenne ,je suis entre 16 et 18 sec...


Moi j'avoue n'avoir fait le test qu'une fois, donc je n'ai pas de moyenne...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Novembre 2005)

flotifr a dit:
			
		

> Allez, j'apporte une pierre de plus à l'édifice !
> Photoshop CS, 80% à 'toshop, mémoire cache à 8, plus de 250 typos, 10.4.3, DD int à 5400 rpm, détail config dans la signature.
> 
> Premier test avec edonkey et azureus à fond et plusieurs applis ouvertes depuis plusieurs jours
> ...



test 4 C surtout la RAM  qui joue...en multipliant la RAM par 3 ,on divise le temps du test par 5


----------



## krigepouh (8 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> 20,4 ,c'est ton meilleur score sur le 4 ?
> moi ca oscille entre 11sec et 25 sec ,suivant les circonstances...
> en moyenne ,je suis entre 16 et 18 sec...



Moi j'avoue n'avoir fait le test qu'une fois, donc je n'ai pas de moyenne... Faudra que je le refasse donc


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Novembre 2005)

krigepouh a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'avoue n'avoir fait le test qu'une fois, donc je n'ai pas de moyenne... Faudra que je le refasse donc



non je veux dire en ajoutant des barrettes...
de toute facon ,il faut au moins etre a 80 % de ram alloué a TShop
passer a 3Go ,80 % de 3 Go ,ca doit dépoter...
je dis pas seulement ca pour le tst de JPTK ,mais a l'usage ,vu la taille des fichiers de travail TIFF ,il est clair que TShop solicite énormément la RAM...
on le voit si on suit le swap...


----------



## hunjord (8 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> on le voit si on suit le swap...


Question bête, y-a t'il des outils pour suivre le swap? mis à part un widget qui visualise l'utilisation de la RAM...


----------



## Macbeth (8 Novembre 2005)

BOn.. moi j'ai réussi a descendre un peu mes tempsen réinstallant toshop. 
Test 1 : toujours en desous d'une seconde
Test 2 : 6 sec
Test 3 : 12 sec
TEst 4 : par contre, ça reste élevé de ce coté= 55 sec.

Par contre, j'utilise toshop 7, je sais pas s'il y a une différence avec le CS ??? Ca voudrais dire qu'il est vraiment codé avec les genoux.
Est-ce quelqu'un aurait des test comparatif entre le 7 et le CS ???


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Novembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Question bête, y-a t'il des outils pour suivre le swap? mis à part un widget qui visualise l'utilisation de la RAM...




menu meters..


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Novembre 2005)

Macbeth a dit:
			
		

> BOn.. moi j'ai réussi a descendre un peu mes tempsen réinstallant toshop.
> Test 1 : toujours en desous d'une seconde
> Test 2 : 6 sec
> Test 3 : 12 sec
> ...




ouai la C plus normal...
pour le 4 tu peux y arriver aussi,si tu passes a 80 % de ram pour tshop et en ouvrant rien d'autre...relance le plusieurs fois aussi...


----------



## JPTK (9 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ah au fait ,jptk,tu devrait balancer un test 5 plus balèse pour différencier les  différents G5 (ils vont de 1,6 a bi 2,7 sans compter les DC qui arrivent!) ,parce que la ,ils sont tous a peut pres dans les memes temps...
> C possible?




Ok, hésite pas à me le rappeler par MP dans les semaines à venir si j'oublie


----------



## Macbeth (9 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ouai la C plus normal...
> pour le 4 tu peux y arriver aussi,si tu passes a 80 % de ram pour tshop et en ouvrant rien d'autre...relance le plusieurs fois aussi...




Bah justement, je suis à 80 % de ram pour toshop. C'est pour ça que je demandais pour toshop 7. Pour le passage en cmjn, il est assez irrégulier et c'est apparement ca qui le met dedans. Pour info, sur le test 4, le passage au cmjn prend quel pourcentage environ du traitement pour vous ? Chez moi, c'est 80% du temps de travail.

mais bon, pour les autres tests, je suis plus rassuré, ca me fait penser que c'ets plus un problème de réglage ou de photoshop que de matériel (surtout que partou ailleurs l'iMac est au taquet. j'ai l'impression).


----------



## soget (9 Novembre 2005)

soget a dit:
			
		

> Passage 10.4.2
> 
> Test 1 : 2
> Test 2 : 10
> ...





			
				soget a dit:
			
		

> Cette après-midi, avec l'aide du logiciel « Livre des polices », j'ai fait le ménage dans mes polices.
> 
> 1er étape : résolution des conflits de doublons.
> 2ème étape : validation des polices et suppression des polices qui posent problème.
> ...



Macbeth

Mon expériences...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Novembre 2005)

soget a dit:
			
		

> Macbeth
> 
> Mon expériences...



oui ,C un peu plus rapide que mon ancine eMac 700 ...ca se tient


----------



## Macbeth (9 Novembre 2005)

soget a dit:
			
		

> Macbeth
> 
> Mon expériences...



Merci pour l'info, je vais tenter l'expérience.


----------



## antibo (12 Novembre 2005)

Bonsoir, pour compléter le tableau, je viens de faire le test avec mon mac mini 1,25, 512 Ram sous tiger avec la version d'évaluation de photoshop CS2 (70% de la ram alouée à Photoshop par défaut)
J'ai fait deux tests à la suite et ça donne ça : 

* Premier TEST*
test 1 = 3 sec
test 2 = 20 sec
test3 = 35 sec
test 4 = 2,17 min

* Second TEST*
test 1 = 1,5 sec
 test 2 = 6 sec
 test3 = 28 sec
 test 4 = 1,45 min


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (12 Novembre 2005)

antibo a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir, pour compléter le tableau, je viens de faire le test avec mon mac mini 1,25, 512 Ram sous tiger avec la version d'évaluation de photoshop CS2 (70% de la ram alouée à Photoshop par défaut)
> J'ai fait deux tests à la suite et ça donne ça :
> 
> * Premier TEST*
> ...


hé ben, le test 2 est très positif pour une machine de ce calibre...
Il serait intéressant de voir le test sur les nouveaux PowerBook, je suis curieux de voir ce qu'apporte concrètement cette DDR2...


----------



## JPTK (13 Novembre 2005)

C'est un peu bidon de faire le test 2 fois mais bon, si ça vous amuse 
Je sais bien que les temps sont meilleures le 2e coup, mais justement, dans la réalité, on fait jamais 2 fois le même truc, enfin pas comme ça.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu bidon de faire le test 2 fois mais bon, si ça vous amuse
> Je sais bien que les temps sont meilleures le 2e coup, mais justement, dans la réalité, on fait jamais 2 fois le même truc, enfin pas comme ça.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Novembre 2005)

jutilise depuis 2 jours la tryout de CS2 ...
les nouveaux filtres de netteté ont l'air efficaces,mais kasi inexploitable:il faut un temps fou pour l'appliquer...avec G5 mono 1,8 ...
autrement di ,tous les G4 sont largués,et a moins d'avoir un  Dual ou un Quad,j'ai peur que ce CS2 soit vraiment lourd et gourmand...

ok je tempere un peu ce que j'ai dit:je n'avais pas vu que j'avais Bridge,le nouvel explorateur qui va avec CS2 qui tournait derriere,et qui redimensionnait les vignettes sur mes photos RAW en meme temps...
mais cela reste long...
il faut voir ,maintenant que la barriere des 2Go est depassé par cette version ce que cela donne avec 3Go ou mieux 4 Go...


----------



## JPTK (30 Novembre 2005)

J'utilise la CS2 et sur mon PM G4 1 ghz ça va bien, aussi bien qu'avec la version 7 ou 6 de toshop, du moins j'ai pas l'impression d'avoir perdu.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> J'utilise la CS2 et sur mon PM G4 1 ghz ça va bien, aussi bien qu'avec la version 7 ou 6 de toshop, du moins j'ai pas l'impression d'avoir perdu.




non moi aussi ca va bien,mais les nouveaux filtres sont gourmands...


----------



## fadem (1 Décembre 2005)

Alors moi je suis PCiste mais j'envisage de switcher (pour maintes raisons, la première étant que j'ai régulièrement envie de balancer mon ordinateur par la fenêtre ce qui 1 - pourrait être dangereux pour les passants et 2 - m'empêcherait de travailler). J'ai voulu tester les performances de "Saleté d'enf... de PC de m..." (c'est son ptit nom en ce moment) et voici les résultats.
D'abord ma config :
MiniPC Aopen XCcube
AMD AthonXP 2800+ (2 GHz), 1 Go de RAM
Carte graphique GeCube Radeon 9200SE 128 Mo
Et voici les résultats : 
Test 1 : 1s14
Test 2 : 5s62
Test 3 : 5s89
Test 4 : 47s65

Honorables mais sans plus, j'ai l'impression...


----------



## JPTK (1 Décembre 2005)

fadem a dit:
			
		

> Alors moi je suis PCiste mais j'envisage de switcher (pour maintes raisons, la première étant que j'ai régulièrement envie de balancer mon ordinateur par la fenêtre ce qui 1 - pourrait être dangereux pour les passants et 2 - m'empêcherait de travailler). J'ai voulu tester les performances de "Saleté d'enf... de PC de m..." (c'est son ptit nom en ce moment) et voici les résultats.
> D'abord ma config :
> MiniPC Aopen XCcube
> AMD AthonXP 2800+ (2 GHz), 1 Go de RAM
> ...




Des résultats équivalents à un powermac G4 1 ghz de 2 an et demi, environ...


----------



## bibi78 (5 Décembre 2005)

Test1: - de 1 sec
Test2: - de 1 sec
Test3: - de 3 sec
Test4: - de 8 sec


Config: Quad ,6600, 8Go ram, 74Go raptor

Photoshop CS2


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (5 Décembre 2005)

bibi78 a dit:
			
		

> Test1: - de 1 sec
> Test2: - de 1 sec
> Test3: - de 3 sec
> Test4: - de 8 sec
> ...


:afraid:  :casse: Y fait mal le quad (les 8Go aident aussi...  )


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Décembre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> :afraid:  :casse: Y fait mal le quad (les 8Go aident aussi...  )




en effet,mais 8 sec sur le 4 ...decevant non?
les autres G5 font aussi bien ...voir quelques secondes en plus ...avec moins de 2 Go de RAM...
j'attendais mieux sur le 4


----------



## Macbeth (11 Décembre 2005)

Bon, j'ai refait le Test, toujours avec Imac G5 17" rev C, 1,5 Go de ram. J'ai oublié de pousser le pourcentage de ram utilisé à 80%, du coup je suis à 50% pour les test (je viens de m'en appercevoir).
résultat, c'ets effectivement Photoshop 7 qui est lent puisque j'ai fait le t'est avec le CS.

test 1 : moins de 1 sec.
test 2 : 4 sec
Test 3 : 7 sec
test 4: 20 sec

je suis rassuré


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Décembre 2005)

Macbeth a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai refait le Test, toujours avec Imac G5 17" rev C, 1,5 Go de ram. J'ai oublié de pousser le pourcentage de ram utilisé à 80%, du coup je suis à 50% pour les test (je viens de m'en appercevoir).
> résultat, c'ets effectivement Photoshop 7 qui est lent puisque j'ai fait le t'est avec le CS.
> 
> test 1 : moins de 1 sec.
> ...



résultats logiques...


----------



## jcbaudot (15 Décembre 2005)

Hier soir j'ai testé sur mon portable PC : un Toshiba qui a 3 ans, et je me suis dis : Apple c'est pas mal...
Bon, je veux pas faire le mariole,mais, je réessaye ce matin au boulot sur un DELL processeur: 3.0 Ghz et 2 Giga de mémoire vive.

*test 4 avec le script : 12 sec !*  ( bon, sur mon portable, ça à mis 2 minutes 30 !)

Alors *MAC vs PC* ? je pense plûtot que c'est une histoire de config. Les 2 Go de mémoire vive doivent y être pour beaucoup dans ce test ;-)

*Switch or not to Switch ?*

D'ailleurs pour l'instant, malgré la belle réussite de ce test, je suis dans une phase de switch possible...* Je commence à en avoir un peu marre de mon PC* qui dès que j'ouvre Photoshop, illustrator, flash, bridge et version cue de la suite adobe commence à souffler un peu... Comme si il y avait une mauvaise gestion des attributions de tâche.
Est-ce qu'il y a des utilisateurs Mac qui travail couramment avec tous ces softs en même temps ( avec en plus bien sûr thunderbird, firefox etc en arrière plan) et qui n'ont aucun problèmes de ralentissements ?

Faut-il attendre les nouveau mac avec les puces Intel ??

Merci de vos réponses en espérant qu'elles dépassent le combat PC vs MAC. Ca fait longtemps que j'ai enterré la hache de guerrre


----------



## krigepouh (15 Décembre 2005)

jcbaudot a dit:
			
		

> ... Je commence à en avoir un peu marre de mon PC qui dès que j'ouvre Photoshop, illustrator, flash, bridge et version cue de la suite adobe commence à souffler un peu... Comme si il y avait une mauvaise gestion des attributions de tâche.
> Est-ce qu'il y a des utilisateurs Mac qui travail couramment avec tous ces softs en même temps ( avec en plus bien sûr thunderbird, firefox etc en arrière plan) et qui n'ont aucun problèmes de ralentissements ?



Je travaille quotidiennement dans cette configuration avec un PowerBook 17"@ 1,67Ghz, 2 Go de ram (et depuis peu un HD interne à 7200 t/mn de chez Hitachi), pas de ralentissements notables à noter. J'ai observé que mon PC portable Sony (un Pentium M @ 1,4 Ghz, avec certes moins de ram -768 Mo-), "souffle" déjà avec FrameMaker, Photoshop, Word et Illustrator ouverts simultanément... C'est surtout en fin de journée que le PC semble souffler un peu, un reboot le remet sur les rails.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Décembre 2005)

jcbaudot a dit:
			
		

> Hier soir j'ai testé sur mon portable PC : un Toshiba qui a 3 ans, et je me suis dis : Apple c'est pas mal...
> Bon, je veux pas faire le mariole,mais, je réessaye ce matin au boulot sur un DELL processeur: 3.0 Ghz et 2 Giga de mémoire vive.
> 
> *test 4 avec le script : 12 sec !*  ( bon, sur mon portable, ça à mis 2 minutes 30 !)
> ...



12"? ca confirme ce qui était deja une évidence,le G5 est égal au pentium avec pourtant 1 GHz de moins...
CQFD


----------



## hunjord (16 Décembre 2005)

jcbaudot a dit:
			
		

> Hier soir j'ai testé sur mon portable PC : un Toshiba qui a 3 ans, et je me suis dis : Apple c'est pas mal...
> Bon, je veux pas faire le mariole,mais, je réessaye ce matin au boulot sur un DELL processeur: 3.0 Ghz et 2 Giga de mémoire vive.
> 
> *test 4 avec le script : 12 sec !* ( bon, sur mon portable, ça à mis 2 minutes 30 !)
> ...


Je suis étonné de ton résultat....ma HP du boulot XEon 2.8GHz et 2Go de Ram, passait le test 4 à plus de 35s....je l'ai fais à plusieurs reprises, 80% de la RAM alloué à toshop...:mouais:


----------



## JPTK (16 Décembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Je suis étonné de ton résultat....ma HP du boulot XEon 2.8GHz et 2Go de Ram, passait le test 4 à plus de 35s....je l'ai fais à plusieurs reprises, 80% de la RAM alloué à toshop...:mouais:




Oui ta station a toujours eu des résultats space c'est certain, vu le prix et tout, un pentium 3 ghz de base faisait 2 fois mieux.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Oui ta station a toujours eu des résultats space c'est certain, vu le prix et tout, un pentium 3 ghz de base faisait 2 fois mieux.




oui ,encore une fois CQFD ,il y a GHz et GHz ...
mais je crois que maintenant,tout le monde l'a admis ,meme intel...
cette référence( les GHz) ne veut plus rien dire ....


----------



## jcbaudot (16 Décembre 2005)

Il y a aussi la vitesse d'accès et de transfert de la mémoire vive qui joue...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Décembre 2005)

jcbaudot a dit:
			
		

> Il y a aussi la vitesse d'accès et de transfert de la mémoire vive qui joue...




exact

mais si on parle que du proc,a fréquence égale ,il y a deja des différence ...


----------



## antibo (17 Décembre 2005)

Je viens de faire le test avec le nouvel iMac G5 20" 2,1 avec 2,5Go de DDR et photoshop CS2 tryout (installation standard, sans alocation spécifique de mémoire ou quoi que ce soit)

test 1 : 1 seconde (voir moins, j'ai pas eu le temps de voir)
test 2 : 3 secondes
test 3 : 6 secondes
test 4 : 10 secondes

La ram vient de chez macway (barrette de 2Go)

Par rapport à mon PC PIV 3Go et 1 Go de ram, je suis bluffé  (je faisais plus d'une minute 30 au test 4)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Décembre 2005)

antibo a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de faire le test avec le nouvel iMac G5 20" 2,1 avec 2,5Go de DDR et photoshop CS2 tryout (installation standard, sans alocation spécifique de mémoire ou quoi que ce soit)
> 
> test 1 : 1 seconde (voir moins, j'ai pas eu le temps de voir)
> test 2 : 3 secondes
> ...



C bien !
mais dans la réalité ,on manipule des images bc plus lourdes...
il faudrait que JPTK revoit ses tests avec des fichiers plus conséquents...


----------



## hunjord (17 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Oui ta station a toujours eu des résultats space c'est certain, vu le prix et tout, un pentium 3 ghz de base faisait 2 fois mieux.


Est ce que vous pensez que la base de registre windows peut être responsable des variations entre deux stations de même type?


----------



## mfy2a (24 Décembre 2005)

alors Imac G5 2,1 avec 1,5 DDR

Test 1: Moins d'une seconde
Test 2: 3 secondes
Test 3: 5 secondes
Test 4: 11 secondes

le meme test avec un centrino 1,7 avec 512 ddr

Test 1: Moins d'une seconde
Test 2: 5 secondes
Test 3: 10 secondes
Test 4: 19 secondes

voili voilou


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Des résultats équivalents à un powermac G4 1 ghz de 2 an et demi, environ...




oui mais athlon 2800 ,c'est pas tout neuf non plus...

maintenant C athlon 3800 ,non??


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Décembre 2005)

Avec P4 3.01 HT 1Go Ram
Xp pro


Test 1 : 0sec
Test 2 : 5sec
Test 3 : 6sec
Test 4 : 38sec ( je viens de le refaire, j'ai redemarré mon pc, j'ai mis 30sec )


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Décembre 2005)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> Avec P4 3.01 HT 1Go Ram
> Xp pro
> 
> 
> ...



les PC on décidément des pbs avec ce test 4...

heu ...sauf le centrino tiens...
C le P4 ,qui est pas top apparement...


PS: pour faire plaisir a JPTK ,je viens de refaire le test 4 avec itunes qui marche et safari ouvert ,mail aussi et je n'ai pas refait le test plusieurs fois:16 secondes...

refait une 2eme fois,meme situation:12 sec...

10.4.3 a sérieusement boosté le G5 ,du moins chez moi...


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Décembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> les PC on décidément des pbs avec ce test 4...
> 
> heu ...sauf le centrino tiens...
> C le P4 ,qui est pas top apparement...


 
Ouai je vois ca aussi, ca rame pas mal, le pc mais pas toutes la puissance lors de cette tâche, enfin j'ai remarqué, que quand je travaille sur photoshop il m'applique direct mes filtres, mais la il attend un peu avant chaque passage   


Bizzare, enfin bon, bientot switch


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Décembre 2005)

pour m'amuser un peu ,je viens de faire le test 4 mais avec une image perso :un fichier TIFF de 36 Mo 2000x3000 :
resultat :1min 38 sec...
je suis persuadé qu' en mettant la RAM au taquet (4Go ) çà doit aller bc plus vite sur des images comme çà...


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Décembre 2005)

Sur mac oui, sur PC, ca mettra toujours une plombe


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Merci !
> C'est clair que la ram joue dans ce cas là énormément... comme on manie un fichier qui devient assez lourd toshop demande minimum 1 go voir 1,5 go à ce moment, sinon, ça swappe, comme dans ton cas...
> 
> En tout cas, perso je suis content, les G5 sont efficaces (2 à 3 fois plus rapide) mais je suis pas à la rue, je pourrais garder ma machine au moins 2 ans vu comme elle tourne



ben non ,T toujours pas a la rue,deux ans apres...face aux PC
quand on connaitra les resultats des premiers mac tel on aura des surprises peut etre...


----------



## mfy2a (29 Décembre 2005)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> Avec P4 3.01 HT 1Go Ram
> Xp pro
> 
> 
> ...



c'est etrange mon centrino s'en sort bcp mieu ...


----------



## Billgrumeau (9 Janvier 2006)

Voici mes tests sur un G4 à 400 Mhz avec 1 Go de Ram et un Powerbook à 1,67 Mhz avec 1 Go de Ram (et bientôt un Dual 2,3 Ghz  )

*G4 400 Mhz AGP - 1 Go Ram*

A - Machine non redémarré depuis plusieurs semaines - Nombreuses applications ouvertes :
Test 1 : 15 sec
Test 2 : 45 sec
Test 3 : 1 min 30
Test 4 : 1 min 45

B - Machine redémarrée - Pas d'application à part Photoshop, Bloc note et Aperçu :
Test 1 : 3 sec
Test 2 : 15 sec
Test 3 : 35 sec
Test 4 : 58 sec

C - Redémarré avec nombreuses application ouvertes :
Test 1 : 4 sec
Test 2 : 17 sec
Test 3 : 50 sec
Test 4 : 1 min 5 sec

Ces tests on t été fait avec en préférence 50% de mémoire à Photoshop. Avec 80%, ça ne change pas grand chose.

*Powerbook 1,67 Ghz Superdrive - 1 Go Ram *
Machine redémarrée, aucune application ouverte hormis Photoshop
Test 1 : 1 sec
Test 2 : 5 sec 
Test 3 : 9 sec
Test 4 : 43 sec

A bientôt pour le Dual 2,3...


----------



## silvio54 (15 Janvier 2006)

j'ai mis une barette de 2 Go de chez macway
c'est nul
pas de différencevisible
je vois régulièrement la roue multicolore
silvio


----------



## JPTK (15 Janvier 2006)

silvio54 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai mis une barette de 2 Go de chez macway
> c'est nul
> pas de différencevisible
> je vois régulièrement la roue multicolore
> silvio




Passionnant, et ta config, ton système, on est censé deviné c'est ça ?
Si tu t'expliquais un peu ça serait pas mal je crois, la roue mutlicolore, même avec 512 mo de ram t'es pas censé la voir, donc voilà quoi...

Mais bon c'est pas forcément l'endroit pour régler ton problème, ouvre un sujet dans le forum OSX.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Janvier 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Passionnant, et ta config, ton système, on est censé deviné c'est ça ?
> Si tu t'expliquais un peu ça serait pas mal je crois, la roue mutlicolore, même avec 512 mo de ram t'es pas censé la voir, donc voilà quoi...
> 
> Mais bon c'est pas forcément l'endroit pour régler ton problème, ouvre un sujet dans le forum OSX.



je me demandais aussi ce qu'il voulait  
bon ,je crois qu'on attend tous les premiers tests mac tel ici!!


----------



## hfidek (17 Janvier 2006)

voila j vais faire le test mais faut que je download cs2 en try sur le site adobe donc patience


----------



## hfidek (17 Janvier 2006)

imac 20'' dual core 2ghz 512 mo ram


1 er test 7-8 sec mais j sui pas sur d avoir fait la bonne manip car sa ma sortit une image agrandi c pas normal???? sinon quand j dechoche resample image c est moins de la seconde
2 eme test j ai pas trouver cmjn j ai que cmyk  dsl  
3 eme 16 sec
4 eme test  2 min 

dsl j sui pas expert toshop perso pour moi si devait l utiliser a des fin purement personel sa passe nikel on na pas l impression que sa rame grave


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Janvier 2006)

hfidek a dit:
			
		

> imac 20'' dual core 2ghz 512 mo ram
> 
> 
> 1 er test 7-8 sec mais j sui pas sur d avoir fait la bonne manip car sa ma sortit une image agrandi c pas normal???? sinon quand j dechoche resample image c est moins de la seconde
> ...




ils sont a la rue de toute façon ces core duo ,on s'est fait avoir apparement ...Steve Jobs est  un menteur

test PowerPC vs Core duo


----------



## hfidek (17 Janvier 2006)

t est un rapide de l afirmation toi un bien bon francais statique du changement qui aime que les chose ne bouge pas surtout pas
pour le moment rien n est a la rue les progs sont meme pas optimiser et j espere bien que le g5 est plus rapide parce que apres quelque annees de development si sa l etait pas se serait grave et de toute facon pourquoi touours faire la comparaison avec le g5 ?? rosetta est senser emuler un g4 .
faut prendre sa comme un retrogradage pour pouvoir repartir dans la cote de la performance


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Janvier 2006)

hfidek a dit:
			
		

> t est un rapide de l afirmation toi un bien bon francais statique du changement qui aime que les chose ne bouge pas surtout pas
> pour le moment rien n est a la rue les progs sont meme pas optimiser et j espere bien que le g5 est plus rapide parce que apres quelque annees de development si sa l etait pas se serait grave et de toute facon pourquoi touours faire la comparaison avec le g5 ?? rosetta est senser emuler un g4 .
> faut prendre sa comme un retrogradage pour pouvoir repartir dans la cote de la performance



on verra bien ,mais les premiers tests semblent confirmer ce que je crains...
il n'y a rien de retrograde la dedans:le PowerPC n'a jamais eu un aussi bel avenir ,et apple s'en débarasse...
moi je ne crois plus ce que raconte steve jobs...
je ne dit pas le core duo est mauvais ,mais le PowerPC c'etait un moyen pour apple de se singulariser au niveau hardware dans la morosité informatique ambiante ...
maintenant ,ya plus que le software pour se distinguer...
j'ai toujours cru dans le couple OSX /PowerPC ...
cela dit je ne fait pas partie des pessimistes:j'ai reçu un email ,d'un proche, fervent défenseur du mac ,qui pourtant n'y croit plus et voit la disparition de mac OS programmée...
je ne suis pas de ceux la je veux encore y croire...
mais le passage a intel me déçoit...je pense que c'est une erreur


----------



## JPTK (17 Janvier 2006)

hfidek a dit:
			
		

> imac 20'' dual core 2ghz 512 mo ram
> 
> 
> 1 er test 7-8 sec mais j sui pas sur d avoir fait la bonne manip car sa ma sortit une image agrandi c pas normal???? sinon quand j dechoche resample image c est moins de la seconde
> ...





N'empêche qu'en attendant, les perfs sont assez déplorables, vivement la version X86 de toshop pour peut-être avoir des résultats équivalents obtenus avec le couple G5/PPC.


----------



## iota (17 Janvier 2006)

Faudrait refaire le test avec un peu plus de RAM 

@+
iota


----------



## JPTK (17 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait refaire le test avec un peu plus de RAM
> 
> @+
> iota




Oui sauf que la ram est surtout importante sur le test 4, 512 ça suffit pour les autres.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Janvier 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Oui sauf que la ram est surtout importante sur le test 4, 512 ça suffit pour les autres.



exact...

de toute façon on ne verra que quand les softs seront optimisé...
mais le lien que j'ai mis plus haut ,encodage ,QT ,video,c'est sur des softs apple non?
donc C opimisé ...
et C a la rue ,meme face au mac mini sur un test...
et le quad explose le core duo ...
C inquietant..


----------



## iota (17 Janvier 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> mais le lien que j'ai mis plus haut ,encodage ,QT ,video,c'est sur des softs apple non?
> donc C opimisé...


Oui, comme les G5 à leur sortie, toutes les applications apple étaient au top de l'optimisation pour leur nouveau bébé 
Les outils de developpement Intel pour Mac ne sont pas encore finalisés.
Pour les tests que tu cites, le nouvel iMac a des performances comprises entre celles d'un iMac G5 1.8GHz et celles d'un PowerMac 2x2GHz, c'est plutôt pas mal je trouve (mis à part un test ou le Core Duo est à la ramasse).


Sinon pour en revenir au sujet qui nous intéresse, dans ce test photoshop, l'iMac Core Duo sous Rosetta s'en sort vraiment bien.

Pas évident pour le moment de juger à mon avis...

@+
iota


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Janvier 2006)

justement il y a 30 ans CT 64 bit par ci 64 bit par la ,on jurait que par ca...
maintenant C dual core machin dual core truc ...
achetez mon dual core ,etc patati patata...
faut arreter...
on nous prend vraiment pour des imbeciles...
C COMMERCIAL tout ca ,et puis C tout...
ils nous font avaler ce qu'ils veulent...


----------



## JPTK (17 Janvier 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> justement il y a 30 ans CT 64 bit par ci 64 bit par la ,on jurait que par ca...
> maintenant C dual core machin dual core truc ...
> achetez mon dual core ,etc patati patata...
> faut arreter...
> ...




Oui mais ça tout le monde ou presque le sait depuis un bail hein...


----------



## hfidek (17 Janvier 2006)

et oui bienvenu dans la societer de conso
de toute facon je doute vraiment que l on puisse arriver a faire des bench correct


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Janvier 2006)

hfidek a dit:
			
		

> et oui bienvenu dans la societer de conso
> de toute facon je doute vraiment que l on puisse arriver a faire des bench correct



bien sur que si qu'on les fera les benchs...
et la on verra bien...

ce serait bien si un fabriquant de PC se mettait a utiliser des powerPC ...


----------



## Billgrumeau (21 Janvier 2006)

Après test sur G4 400 Mhz et Powerbook 1,67 Ghz, le voici sur ma machine fraîchement arrivé : G5 Dual 2,3 Ghz.

Tests effectués après redémarrage. Ouvert : Photoshop, Aperçu, Dashbord.

1 - Avec les 512 Mégots d'origine :
Test 1 : moins de 1 sec
Test 2 : 3 sec
Test 3 : 46 sec
Test 4 : 1 min 10 !

2 - Avec 2 Gigots supplémentaires :
Test 1 : moins de 1 sec
Test 2 : 2 sec
Test 3 : 4 à 5 sec
Test 4 : 8 sec

On en déduit qu'un G5 avec seulement 512 de rames, ça vaut des clous !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (21 Janvier 2006)

Billgrumeau a dit:
			
		

> Après test sur G4 400 Mhz et Powerbook 1,67 Ghz, le voici sur ma machine fraîchement arrivé : G5 Dual 2,3 Ghz.
> 
> Tests effectués après redémarrage. Ouvert : Photoshop, Aperçu, Dashbord.
> 
> ...


Ben oui&#8230; c'est comme équiper une Porsche avec des roues de patin à roulettes.


----------



## Billgrumeau (22 Janvier 2006)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui? c'est comme équiper une Porsche avec des roues de patin à roulettes.



Ouaip, n'empêche qu'Apple vent des Porsche avec des roues de patins à roulettes !!


----------



## JPTK (22 Janvier 2006)

Billgrumeau a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip, n'empêche qu'Apple vent des Porsche avec des roues de patins à roulettes !!




Bah parce qu'on pas tous les mêmes besoins, tu préfères les 16 go de ram par défaut et un PM à 15 000 ¤ ?


----------



## hugpimp (24 Janvier 2006)

bonjour 
j ai un probleme et je veux savoir si quelqu un peut m aider! j ai récemment acheter le version francaise de creative suite 2 adobe pour mac, Et apres avoi fait tout mes bac up sur mon diques dur externes, des 4 cds. Or je me suis fait voler mon powerbook dans ma voiture avec les cd dedans, donc les serials.. alors je veux savoir si quelqu un pourrais me depanner avec cela, j ai les 4 cd enregistrer sur mon disque dur, mais je n ai plus les cd originals donc les serials. N ayant pas eu le temps d enregistrer ma version et ayant jeter ma facture, je me retrouve dans le n.éant! Alors j ai pas le gout de repayer 800$ pourca. J'apprécierais vriament si quelqu un pouvait m aider! merci d avance
hug


----------



## krigepouh (24 Janvier 2006)

C'est pas de bol quand même ! Te faire voler ton PowerBook, les cédés et la facture jetée...
As-tu appellé Adobe ? ils doivent avoir tes informations d'enregistrement, puisque la CS2 doit être enregistrée online ou via téléphone, si mes souvenirs sont exacts.
En tout cas cela m'est arrivé avec le cédé de Quark XPress (perdu pouf !), sauf que dans mon cas le numéro de série était à mon bureau, Quark m'a renvoyé un cédé moyennant les frais de ports.
Sinon je ne vois pas ce que l'on peut faire pour toi mon pauvre ami...

PS : Je ne pense pas que ce soit le bon forum pour parler de çà...


----------



## HmJ (24 Janvier 2006)

Billgrumeau a dit:
			
		

> 2 - Avec 2 Gigots supplémentaires :
> Test 1 : moins de 1 sec
> Test 2 : 2 sec
> Test 3 : 4 à 5 sec
> Test 4 : 8 sec



Ton second test a l'air un peu trop bon. Est-ce que le cache etait prealablement vide ? Photoshop venait tout juste d'etre ouvert ? Si c'est la cas, je trouve que ce sont d'excellents resultats, qui signifient qu'on peut se servir des aujourd'hui de ces machines pour un usage professionnel.


----------



## Billgrumeau (24 Janvier 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Ton second test a l'air un peu trop bon. Est-ce que le cache etait prealablement vide ? Photoshop venait tout juste d'etre ouvert ? Si c'est la cas, je trouve que ce sont d'excellents resultats, qui signifient qu'on peut se servir des aujourd'hui de ces machines pour un usage professionnel.



En effet, c'est kifkif le test du "script qu'arrache ton Mac" du Quad qu'on peut trouver plus haut (mais peut-être pas dans les même conditions optimales. La machine était redémarrée, Photoshop CS tout juste ouvert et presque tout juste installé : l'avait juste fait le test avant avec 512 Mo). La première fois, j'ai compté 9 à 10 secondes mais j'étais tellement surpris que je me suis demandé si je n'avais pas raté la fin du script. J'ai recommencé dans la foulée et j'ai trouvé 8 sec (peut-être 9 maxi).


----------



## misternet (27 Janvier 2006)

J'apporte mon expérience :

Config : Powerbook 1,5ghz - 1go ram
Photoshop CS2 : 80% ram / history = 1 
Cache : Testé avec niveau 4 puis 2 , même résultat

Test 4 : 22 secondes

Avec les anciens réglages : 45% ram et history=20 -> 1 min 37 :/


----------



## misternet (27 Janvier 2006)

Info complémentaire :

Comme suggéré dans ce sujet, j'ai relancé le script sur la même image rechargée.

Test 4 : 15 secondes


----------



## hunjord (27 Janvier 2006)

Salut à tous....voilà, bientot disponible les résultats du concurrent direct des PM bi pro 2.7...
En effet, Ma HP XW8200 du boulot (2.8Ghz, 2 Go de RAM), va être substituée par une XW8200 bipro 2.8Ghz, 8Go de ram...j'ai hate de l'avoir pour faire une comparaison 
Ma station actuelle s'enlise quand je commence à bosser avec...(gros modèles CAO+Calcul éléments finis en tâche de fond...:casse: )


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (28 Janvier 2006)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> XW8200 bipro 2.8Ghz, *8Go de ram*...


ça fait peur ce genre de choses&#8230;


----------



## linfographiste (29 Janvier 2006)

salut...
alors je suis "équipé" d'un iMac G5 1,8Ghz avec 1Go de RAM par contre je ne comprend pas le fait d'alouer de la RAM a une ap vous parlez de 80% de RAM pour toshop... ???  
 bon g qd meme essayer co ca...et la... stupeur!!!
RIEN AVOIR avec le tableau!!
avec toshop CS2 ( CS1)
T1= 2sec 38 (2sec 16)
T2= 5sec09 (3sec34 )
T3= 24sec68 ( 9sec90  )
T4= 1min21sec92  ( 32sec72  )

ca a pas l'air super normal ca... qq pourrait m'aider pleeeeaaaaasse?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (29 Janvier 2006)

linfographiste a dit:
			
		

> avec toshop CS2 ( CS1)


:hein:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Janvier 2006)

gros bleme...
mes tests: 
1/5/10/15 facile...lol
avec parfois 11sec sur le 4 dans de bonnes conditions...

meme G5 ,meme bus (powermac G5 mono)...
tu dois avoir un pb,mais je sais pas quoi...
non ton test avec CS1 est réaliste...
32 sec sur le 4 avec 1Go c'est bon...
avec 1,5 Go tu irai sous les 20 sec...


----------



## soget (30 Janvier 2006)

linfographiste a dit:
			
		

> salut...
> alors je suis "équipé" d'un iMac G5 1,8Ghz avec 1Go de RAM par contre je ne comprend pas le fait d'alouer de la RAM a une ap vous parlez de 80% de RAM pour toshop... ???
> bon g qd meme essayer co ca...et la... stupeur!!!
> RIEN AVOIR avec le tableau!!
> ...



Hello,

Une piste ici?


----------



## linfographiste (30 Janvier 2006)

salut! merci bcp pour se "truc" je n'y avais pas penser tiens...
et vu le nombre de polices installer c pas etonant qu'il rame... ( koi ke ramer avec 1G
de RAM et un G5 c un grand mot :d )

par contre exciste-il des soft ki gere les doublons et qui trouve les polices a probleme?? pcq si je dois le faire uen par une je vasi y passer l'année moi


----------



## soget (30 Janvier 2006)

Livre des polices, installé sur ta machine?


----------



## agone (30 Janvier 2006)

iMac Core Duo 20", 1x1Go de RAM, VRAM 256Mo
438Mo de RAM pour Photoshop (soit 50% de la libre)

1) moins de 2s
2) 6s
3) 9s
4) 34s

La RAM influence pas mal, avec d'autres applis ouvertes itunes, amsn, ichat, ical... les temps étaient bien supérieurs.


----------



## iota (30 Janvier 2006)

Salut.



			
				agone a dit:
			
		

> La RAM influence pas mal, avec d'autres applis ouvertes itunes, amsn, ichat, ical... les temps étaient bien supérieurs.


Tes résultats sont intéressants 
Avec une deuxième barrette de RAM identique (pour profiter du dual channel) tu devrais avoir un gain non négligeable.

@+
iota


----------



## agone (30 Janvier 2006)

J'attends que ma barrette supplémentaire d'1Go arrive chez Macway pour pousser au maximum (avec une plus grosse allocation de RAM aussi).

En tout cas, je trouve Rosetta efficace pour peu qu'on le gave de mémoire.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (30 Janvier 2006)

agone a dit:
			
		

> iMac Core Duo 20", 1x1Go de RAM, VRAM 256Mo
> 438Mo de RAM pour Photoshop (soit 50% de la libre)
> 
> 1) moins de 2s
> ...


Ouaip, je suis assez étonné&#8230; je m'attendais à beaucoup, beaucoup plus&#8230;


----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Janvier 2006)

a mon avis ces tests ne veulent plus dire grand chose et ce depuis un certain temps deja :les machines récentes sont toutes au meme niveau,a peu pres...
bon mais au moins ,ils ne sont pas truqués,comme ceux de Steve Jobs...
c'est deja çà...
ils nous en a fait gobber des trucs celui la...


----------



## Frodon (1 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> a mon avis ces tests ne veulent plus dire grand chose et ce depuis un certain temps deja :les machines récentes sont toutes au meme niveau,a peu pres...
> bon mais au moins ,ils ne sont pas truqués,comme ceux de Steve Jobs...
> c'est deja çà...
> ils nous en a fait gobber des trucs celui la...



Les tests de Steve Jobs ne sont pas truqués, c'est le marketing qui l'est. 

Si on regarde les tests en eux même, et à condition bien sûr de savoir les interpreter correctement, tu verra qu'ils sont tout à faire correct étant donné le contexte et le type de test utilisé. Et tu verra aussi que l'interpretation marketing est, dans sa version sans pincette (celle du logo qui affirme x fois plus rapide sans le "jusqu'à" devant), est démontré comme fausse même avec les tests d'Apple lui même 

l'iMac Intel n'est pas 2 à 3 fois plus rapide, mais bien JUSQU'A 2 fois plus rapide comme on peut le voir aussi bien avec les benchs Apple qu'avec les autres benchs dispo ici et là.


----------



## doctor maybe (2 Février 2006)

Serai de faire fonctionner osirix (http://homepage.mac.com/rossetantoine/osirix/Index2.html) afin de voir le veritable de gain ( s'il y a !!) de nouveaux proc intel!!


----------



## linfographiste (3 Février 2006)

re a tous...
J'ai réessayé le test avec differente config (ap ouvertes ou pas) mais je me demande tjs ce que représente les %age de RAM alouée a une ap! On peut alouer de la RAM manuellement a une application? Pour moi se serait super interressant vu que je travaille quasi excusivement sur la Créative suite de Adobe ( d'ailleurs vu les différences entre la version 1 et 2 je pense que je vais continuer a travailler sur la CS1   )


----------



## JPTK (3 Février 2006)

linfographiste a dit:
			
		

> re a tous...
> J'ai réessayé le test avec differente config (ap ouvertes ou pas) mais je me demande tjs ce que représente les %age de RAM alouée a une ap! On peut alouer de la RAM manuellement a une application? Pour moi se serait super interressant vu que je travaille quasi excusivement sur la Créative suite de Adobe ( d'ailleurs vu les différences entre la version 1 et 2 je pense que je vais continuer a travailler sur la CS1   )




photoshop > pref > mémoire et mémoire cache (c'est vrai que c'était bien caché   )


----------



## agone (3 Février 2006)

J'ai refait le test 4 avec 2Go de RAM et 80% alloués à Photoshop, et j'obtiens 24s.

Joli.


----------



## Macbeth (7 Février 2006)

agone a dit:
			
		

> iMac Core Duo 20", 1x1Go de RAM, VRAM 256Mo
> 438Mo de RAM pour Photoshop (soit 50% de la libre)
> 
> 1) moins de 2s
> ...



Bah au final, on dirait que la différence, en tout cas sur Toshop entre duo core et PM ne soit pas flagrante. pour moi, ça avait donné ça :
test 1 : moins de 1 sec.
test 2 : 4 sec
Test 3 : 7 sec
test 4: 20 sec

Mais j'ai 1,5 go de ram et j'avias 80% de la ram alouée à toshop, ah et c'est un 17" que j'ai.
mais bon, en gros, on s'y retrouve à peu près.


----------



## linfographiste (7 Février 2006)

effectivement une fois la RAM augmentée por toshop ca va mieu ...
mon test 4 passe a 35sec avec 75% de la RAM...
C bon ca!!   moi ki me disais que mon iMac eT un peu lent bin finalement mon giga de RAM me satisfait...


----------



## HmJ (6 Mars 2006)

Ben je serais ravi d'avoir vos tests sous Photoshop avec les nouveaux Mini, si possible gaves de RAM.


----------



## Hal_9000 (13 Mars 2006)

Bonjour à tous (ceci est mon premier message ici, alors  )

Je me suis amusé à faire les tests avec mon Imac G3 450DV+ 320Mo Panther (100% de ram à Photoshop)
Pas mal d'ailleurs cette idée; même si le nombre de config' doit en pondérer l'interprétation.

1 : 8s
2 : 36s
3 : 3min
4 : 4min6s

On ne rit pas svp  
Vivement un Imac G5 ou Intel !


----------



## JPTK (13 Mars 2006)

Très honorable je trouve pour un ptit mac, d'autant plus qu'il a pas loin de 7 ans d'âge.  Avec 1go de ram, tu divisais le dernier test par 2.


----------



## jeanba3000 (13 Mars 2006)

Ça faisait un bail que je n'étais pas passé par ce sujet, je vois que mon G5 2x2 GHz de 2003 n'est pas encore à la ramasse, même si l'essai d'Aperture m'a un peu déprimé... Faudrait que je refasse le test, mon matos a un poil évolué : 2,5 Go de RAM au lieu de 1,5, 2x160 Go de DD en RAID 0, 2e carte graphique ATI 9200 avec un 3e écran (2x17" et 1x15"), 10.4.5, Toshop CS1, histoire de voir si ça change quelque chose.

Hunjord, on t'attend ! Avec une telle config, ça doit déchirer son slip, JPTK va devoir créer un test encore plus lourd et gros pour arriver à créer des différences plus sensibles, qu'on n'arrive pas à la situation des skieurs de descente ou autres sportifs qu'on départage au 1/1000 s...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Mars 2006)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Ça faisait un bail que je n'étais pas passé par ce sujet, je vois que mon G5 2x2 GHz de 2003 n'est pas encore à la ramasse, même si l'essai d'Aperture m'a un peu déprimé... Faudrait que je refasse le test, mon matos a un poil évolué : 2,5 Go de RAM au lieu de 1,5, 2x160 Go de DD en RAID 0, 2e carte graphique ATI 9200 avec un 3e écran (2x17" et 1x15"), 10.4.5, Toshop CS1, histoire de voir si ça change quelque chose.
> 
> Hunjord, on t'attend ! Avec une telle config, ça doit déchirer son slip, JPTK va devoir créer un test encore plus lourd et gros pour arriver à créer des différences plus sensibles, qu'on n'arrive pas à la situation des skieurs de descente ou autres sportifs qu'on départage au 1/1000 s...



sur que celui qui a acheté le G5 bi de juin 2003 ,il a fait un sacré investissement ,cette machine est encore top et loin d'etre dépassé ...
sacré bete quand meme...


----------



## jeanba3000 (13 Mars 2006)

Voui merci bien 

Visiblement le seul truc à changer pour améliorer les perfs serait la carte graphique, l'ATI 9600 64 Mo et la 9200 128 Mo sont à la ramasse et expliqueraient la médiocrité sur Aperture. Le souci c'est qu'on me conseille une carte à 400*&#8364;, donc je préfère attendre encore un ou deux ans tel quel (et je reste avec Toshop et iView) et changer de machine quand la gamme pro sera passée à Intel, que nos softs seront optimisés pour et que les plâtres auront été essuyés...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Mars 2006)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Voui merci bien
> 
> Visiblement le seul truc à changer pour améliorer les perfs serait la carte graphique, l'ATI 9600 64 Mo et la 9200 128 Mo sont à la ramasse et expliqueraient la médiocrité sur Aperture. Le souci c'est qu'on me conseille une carte à 400*, donc je préfère attendre encore un ou deux ans tel quel (et je reste avec Toshop et iView) et changer de machine quand la gamme pro sera passée à Intel, que nos softs seront optimisés pour et que les plâtres auront été essuyés...



moi j'ai une ATI 9600 mais elle a 128 Mo..
je savais pas qu'elle était aussi avec 64


----------



## hunjord (14 Mars 2006)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Hunjord, on t'attend ! Avec une telle config, ça doit déchirer son slip, JPTK va devoir créer un test encore plus lourd et gros pour arriver à créer des différences plus sensibles, qu'on n'arrive pas à la situation des skieurs de descente ou autres sportifs qu'on départage au 1/1000 s...


Salut Jeanba...je l'attend toujours la station...la demande d'investissement n'a que été signé dans les derniers jours..mais par contre cette montagne de RAM ne vas pas changer grand chose, en effet la précédente station (donc l'actuelle... ), ne swappait avec 2Go....je sais pas si le bus sera plus rapide...en attendant il est 7h58, temps que je mette un slip (pas déchiré..), pour justement allé au boulot...


----------



## stephanezdz (27 Mars 2006)

J'ai fait un test sur un pc pour vous montrer que mac est synonyme de fiabilité et non de performance :

configuration: Amd64 3000+, 1024 mo ddr 3200, ati radeon 9000 (geforce fx 5700 grillé), test sur windows xp pro sp2 donc 32 bit avec photoshop cs (80% de mémoire dédié et installation de toshop sur une partition différente du systeme) :

*test1 : 0.4s
test2 : 5.0s
test3 : 7.9s
test4 : 18s

Je pense que les tests peuvent être encore amélioré en mettant la mémoire partagé de mon DD sur une partition vide et en ayant le 64 bit d'activé, pour cela il me faut un toshop 64 bit et xp x64...

Ma tour, environ 1000 euros neuf, elle a deux ans ( sachant que maintenant on a des processeurs amd 64 deux trois fois plus performants...). Un g5, quelques milliers d'euros pour presque le même résultat.

Mon avis. J'utilises un powerbook pour sa fiabilité et non pour ses performances. 

Je vous laisse réflechir...
*


----------



## JPTK (28 Mars 2006)

stephanezdz a dit:
			
		

> *test1 : 0.4s
> test2 : 5.0s
> test3 : 7.9s
> test4 : 18s
> ...



Merci de nous avoir ouvert les yeux, AMEN !  

Ah le comique...  
Tu fais les mêmes résultats avec un powermac de 2 ans (soit un powermac G5 1,6 ghz à 1300 &#8364. Sachant que le mien a trois ans, un pauvre G4 1 ghz, qu'il vallait 1250 &#8364; et qu'il donne respectivement 2, 6, 15 et 39 sec.

Donc on prend aussi un mac pour les perfs, d'ailleurs le test était ouvert au PC et les 3/4 du temps ils ont pas brillé par leurs scores, cf le tableau du 1er test, mais le tien serait bien classé c'est vrai.

Par contre, le comparer au powerbook, c'est ridicule, compare ça à une config égale.


----------



## stephanezdz (28 Mars 2006)

je n ai jamais comparé mon powerbook à mon pc, ça ne sert à rien, seulement à un g5. Maintenant il faudrait voir des tests avec les nouveaux intel core duo... là on aura de belle surprises, mais attendans peut-être le toshop optimisé intel... ( apparemment rosetta ne permet pas d'avoir de meilleurs résultats qu'un g5). Je suis étonné des résultats des autres pcs aussi, je me renseignerais sur les derniers processeurs 64 bit amd ( bientot un 5000+) qui risquent de tout écraser.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Mars 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Merci de nous avoir ouvert les yeux, AMEN !
> 
> Ah le comique...
> Tu fais les mêmes résultats avec un powermac de 2 ans (soit un powermac G5 1,6 ghz à 1300 ). Sachant que le mien a trois ans, un pauvre G4 1 ghz, qu'il vallait 1250  et qu'il donne respectivement 2, 6, 15 et 39 sec.
> ...



non non, le G5 1,6 a 3 ans bientot! 
et je redis que celui qui a acheté le G5 bipro en 2003 ,il a toujours une machine dans le coup...


----------



## stephanezdz (1 Avril 2006)

Je viens de revoir les tests et je suis étonné des résultats que les pcéistes ont obtenu au test 4. Je vous rapelle que j'ai pu obtenir 18s avec un amd 64 3000, alors pourquoi pas les P4 ou les xeons, ca devrait même être plus ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Avril 2006)

stephanezdz a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de revoir les tests et je suis étonné des résultats que les pcéistes ont obtenu au test 4. Je vous rapelle que j'ai pu obtenir 18s avec un amd 64 3000, alors pourquoi pas les P4 ou les xeons, ca devrait même être plus ?



mon G5 1,8 (MONO) fait 11 sec a ce test ,dans les meilleurs conditions ...
non les pentiums sont pires que les AMD sur ce test...


----------



## hunjord (1 Avril 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> mon G5 1,8 (MONO) fait 11 sec a ce test ,dans les meilleurs conditions ...
> non les pentiums sont pires que les AMD sur ce test...


J'en suis la preuve vivante...voir les résultats de la HP XEON 2.8..une cata par rapport aux power macs...


----------



## HmJ (7 Avril 2006)

On va peut-etre pouvoir avoir les resultats de Photoshop sur Mac... depuis XP ! Avec le boot sur XP et avec la parallelisation aussi.

Et attention, rappel des regles : on poste le resultat a froid, apres redemarrage de la machine et apres une premiere et unique ouverture de Photoshop. Pas apres avoir refait le test : c'est trop facile si les donnees sont encore dans le cache...

Merci et tout cas pour votre patience, chers testeurs.


----------



## Hal_9000 (9 Avril 2006)

Voici les anciens tests :


			
				Hal 9000 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous (ceci est mon premier message ici, alors  )
> Je me suis amusé à faire les tests avec mon Imac G3 450DV+ 320Mo Panther (100% de ram à Photoshop)
> 
> 1 : 8s
> ...



et les nouveaux avec hdd 160Go 8 mo 7200tr et 728 Mo ram

1 : 7,4
2 : 35,6
3 : 1min 8s
4 : 2min 14s

(Les temps varient bien selon les tâches précédemment effectuées (le fait de refaire un test modifie le résultat)

Bon, c'est mieux mais je vais encore devoir m'armer de patience lorsque je travaillerai des scan 6x6 !


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Avril 2006)

J'aimerai bien voir ce que donne un Duo Core


----------



## kleindoeil (25 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerai bien voir ce que donne un Duo Core



bonjour, 

test sur imac20' coreduo 1,5go de ram (50% alloué)

1. 2s
2. 5,6s
3. 12s
4. 21,2s


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Avril 2006)

kleindoeil a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> 
> test sur imac20' coreduo 1,5go de ram (50% alloué)
> 
> ...




Merci


----------



## HmJ (25 Avril 2006)

kleindoeil a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> 
> test sur imac20' coreduo 1,5go de ram (50% alloué)
> 
> ...



??!? C'etait au demarrage de la machine ? Photoshop n'avait pas initialise le cache avant le test ? Ca me parait tres rapide, surtout en passant par Rosetta.


----------



## la(n)guille (5 Mai 2006)

je relance parce que jusqu'à présent je n'avais pas trouvé le temps de le faire...

donc, avec mon Quad, 4,5 go de RAM et toutes mes applis habiituelles ouvertes (une quinzaine environ, dont archicad, illustrator etc..) et avec la CS 1 :

test 1 : instantané
test 2 : 1sec
test 3 : entre 3 et 4 sec
test 4 : entre 10 et 11 sec

et j'avais des calculs Art lantis en cours (d'où le temps)...
toutefois, je pense que les performances peuvent s'améliorer lrsque j'aurai reçu mon DD ultra ATA à 10000 tours.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Mai 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> je relance parce que jusqu'à présent je n'avais pas trouvé le temps de le faire...
> 
> donc, avec mon Quad, 4,5 go de RAM et toutes mes applis habiituelles ouvertes (une quinzaine environ, dont archicad, illustrator etc..) et avec la CS 1 :
> 
> ...



superbe !
never intel je sais pas ,mais avec ton quad ,a mon avis tu peux tenir 5 ans sans risque d'etre largué ...


----------



## L'AGE (12 Mai 2006)

Bonjour à tous !
Ca fait longtemps que je n'étais pas passé par là. (Je suis le Bi G4 a 45s puis 13).
Je suis triste de ne pas voir de PowerMac double curs 2Ghz et 2,3Ghz. je ne vois pas la justification d'une différence de prix de près de 500. Alors les oerfs la justifie-t'elle ?

Merci, mon G4 va bien, j'ai refait le test et tout est idem.


----------



## vampire1976 (8 Juin 2006)

Teste 1 : instantané
Teste 2 : 4,30 secondes
Teste 3 : 6,30 secondes

teste 4 : 1m14

Avec 2 Go de ran, et 1450 Go alloués a Photoshop


----------



## hunjord (9 Juin 2006)

J'aimerais bien avoir des résultats de Macbook et Macbook pro, pour comparer avec les G4...
Je me suis fait agressé par un mec sur Ebay qui certifiait que mon Ibook 1.1Ghz, ne valait plus rien, et que je ne le vendrais pas plus de 300......ce que je doute..


----------



## JPTK (9 Juin 2006)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais bien avoir des résultats de Macbook et Macbook pro, pour comparer avec les G4...
> Je me suis fait agressé par un mec sur Ebay qui certifiait que mon Ibook 1.1Ghz, ne valait plus rien, et que je ne le vendrais pas plus de 300......ce que je doute..




Oui 300 *bien sûr...


----------



## thecrow (9 Juin 2006)

Salut j'ai essayé ce test par curiosité sur mon PC portable.
ACER Aspire 2023 (Centrino 1.6Ghz et 1,5 de Ram).

Test 1 : 1,24"

Test 2 : 6,30"

Test 3 : 8,48"

Test 4 : 1min47"

Voila


----------



## JPTK (9 Juin 2006)

Bizarre que le 4) soit aussi mauvais, sinon le reste casse pas des briques non plus, honorable quoi, une machine de 3-4 ans  mais je doute que ça soit l'âge de ton portable.


----------



## thecrow (9 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre que le 4) soit aussi mauvais, sinon le reste casse pas des briques non plus, honorable quoi, une machine de 3-4 ans  mais je doute que ça soit l'âge de ton portable.



non il a 2 ans.... :rose:


----------



## JPTK (9 Juin 2006)

Pourtant avec 1,5 go de ram il devrait pas être miné par le DD plus lent, la ram suffit normalement à faire les calculs, au dessus de 1go en tout cas, ahhh windoz...


----------



## thecrow (9 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant avec 1,5 go de ram il devrait pas être miné par le DD plus lent, la ram suffit normalement à faire les calculs, au dessus de 1go en tout cas, ahhh windoz...




SUPER BINDOWZZZ..... 

enfin on va pas se plaindre, il me rend de bons et loyaux services, sans plantage, virus et tout le blabla... contrairement à tous ceux qui se plaignent, un ordi il faut l entretenir.... 


mais bon j ai quand même envie de switcher, car pour le boulot c'est quand même plus avantageux.....:rateau:


----------



## JPTK (9 Juin 2006)

thecrow a dit:
			
		

> SUPER BINDOWZZZ.....
> 
> enfin on va pas se plaindre, il me rend de bons et loyaux services, sans plantage, virus et tout le blabla... contrairement à tous ceux qui se plaignent, un ordi il faut l entretenir....
> 
> ...




C'est plus avantageux pour tout  

Même sous XP, une plus grosse minorité qu'avant (qu'on appellerait ici des power user) ne se plaint pas d'XP et tient le même discours que toi, malgré tout réinstall, virus, reformatage, défrag, spy, sont encore le lot quotidien d'une majorité et pas forcément des nullos, je le lis tous les jours sur des forums neutres, genre le forum de radiohead.


----------



## thecrow (9 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est plus avantageux pour tout
> 
> Même sous XP, une plus grosse minorité qu'avant (qu'on appellerait ici des power user) ne se plaint pas d'XP et tient le même discours que toi, malgré tout réinstall, virus, reformatage, défrag, spy, sont encore le lot quotidien d'une majorité et pas forcément des nullos, je le lis tous les jours sur des forums neutres, genre le forum de radiohead.


c'est clair que de toute façon null ou pas, Mac OSX est plus performant d XP et ne pause aucun ou preque qu'aucun problème par rapport a XP....

Je me rappel il y a quelques années quand j'ai commencé mes études infographie, j'étais parti pour faire la 3D.... (J'ai fait le web, mais j'aurais du faire le pre-press ) Je ne connaissais pas les Macs et le prof me vantait les mérites.... je lui disais wai c'est ça cause toujours... Les Macs de l'école étaient vraiment pourri, à force logique tous les étudians passaient deçu et mettaient n'importe quoi....

Aujourd'hui j'en voudrais UN (ou deux  )  comme on dit y a que les Imbeciles qui ne changent pas d'avis....


----------



## HmJ (9 Juin 2006)

On va peut-être revenir au sujet... ;-) Et un rappel : les tests sont censés tourner après allumage de la machine, sans avoir lancé de session Photoshop au préalable (sinon le cache est rempli et on perd tout rapport avec le schmilblick). Et là, même avec mon Mini G4, je peux faire péter le high score...


----------



## saturnin (14 Août 2006)

Avec mon ibook G4 1,33 et 1,5 Go de ram je suis à 7 sec pour le test 1 ça vous parait pas énorme?


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Août 2006)

Quelqu'un peut faire la même chose avec un MacBook svp ? :love:


----------



## Olive94 (3 Janvier 2007)

G5 bicore 2X2gh - 4,5 go de ram (80&#37; allou&#233;e a PS CS2) - Raptor 10 000 rpm
Test 4 : 13 secondes

Test lanc&#233; en cours de travail (avec applis lanc&#233;es, etc.)


----------



## HmJ (18 Janvier 2007)

Bon, voilà les résultats de mon nouveau Mac Mini avec un Core 2 Duo 2.33 GHz et 2 Go de RAM. Bien sûr, ces tests ne se servent pas du disque dur, donc ça ne change rien. Photoshop sort tout juste de sa boîte, config vierge sur un nouveau OS X 10.4.8 à peine rebooté :

Test 1: 2 sec
Test 2: 5 sec
Test 3: 7 sec
Test 4: 16 sec


----------



## hunjord (18 Janvier 2007)

Mac mini presque dans la foulée d'un gros G5...:rateau:


----------



## leojou (8 Mars 2007)

IBOOK 800mhz   -  640mo ram -  OSX 10.3.9   -  photoshop CS1


 Test 1. : 3 sec 
 Test 2. : 16 sec 
 Test 3  : 1mn09 sec 
 Test 4  : 2mn33 sec


----------



## krigepouh (8 Mars 2007)

Salut everybody, je viens au rapport

Test 1 : 0.89 sec
Test 2 : 2.40 sec
Test 3 : 4.69 sec
Test 4 : 10.16 sec


Configuration
--
- Mac Book Pro 17" Core 2 Duo@ 2,33 Ghz
- 3 Go de Ram
- Photoshop CS 3 (Bêta)


----------



## krigepouh (8 Mars 2007)

La CS3 est-elle responsable de la grande différence entre mes résultats et ceux de HmJ (Je ne sais pas si le giga supplémentaire aide tant que çà) ? Si oui Mama Miaaa !


----------



## HmJ (8 Mars 2007)

krigepouh a dit:


> La CS3 est-elle responsable de la grande différence entre mes résultats et ceux de HmJ (Je ne sais pas si le giga supplémentaire aide tant que çà) ? Si oui Mama Miaaa !



Effectivement, pour savoir cela il faudrait que je refasse le test sur une CS3 beta. Pourquoi pas... Mais en meme temps, faire des tests sur des betas... Tant qu'a faire, attendons la version finale


----------



## mistertitan (8 Avril 2007)

hunjord a dit:


> Mac mini presque dans la foulée d'un gros G5...:rateau:



oui, et encore, il y aura une avancée avec le photoshop optimisé intel (la CS3 finale)


----------



## mistertitan (8 Avril 2007)

ibook 12 pouces, 1,33GHz, 512 RAM
Photoshop 7

test 1= 5,8s
test 2= 23s
test 3= 25s
test 4= arrété à 4min35, script arrété car disque de démarage presque plein. dernière opération annulée.


je vais tenter de redemarer apres un passage d'onyx


----------



## mistertitan (8 Avril 2007)

ibook 12 pouces, 1,33GHz, 512 RAM
Photoshop 7

MAIS APRES ONYX


test 1= 2s
test 2= 7s
test 3= 15s
test 4= 4min20

demain, je rentre chez moi pour tester mon PMG4
tout ca pour comparer efficacement avec mon éventuel futur macbook 2GHz 2Go de RAM


----------



## mistertitan (9 Avril 2007)

PM MDD G4, 1,125GHz, 1280 RAM
Photoshop CS2


test 1= 2s
test 2= 8s
test 3= 14s
test 4= 1min30


----------



## Lived Eht (15 Avril 2007)

Mac Pro 4x2.66GHz, 2Go RAM :

Test 1: instantan&#233;
Test 2: <1s
Test 3: 3s
Test 4: 7s

Photoshop CS3


----------



## HmJ (16 Avril 2007)

Lived Eht a dit:


> Mac Pro 4x2.66GHz, 2Go RAM :
> 
> Test 1: instantané
> Test 2: <1s
> ...



C'est sur que si on commence a poster les resultats de la CS3...  Par contre, ce n'est certainement pas la version finale mais la version beta.


----------



## mistertitan (16 Avril 2007)

PM MDD G4, 1,125GHz, 1280 RAM
* Photoshop CS3 beta*


test 1= 1,5s
test 2= 4s
test 3= 17s
test 4= 1min


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Avril 2007)

MBP Core deux duo intel, 2,33GHz, 2go RAM
Photoshop CS2


test 1= <1s
test 2= environ 3 sec
test 3= environ 7 sec
test 4= environ 15 sec

je dis environ,paerce que je l'ai fait avec ma montre et sa trotteuse, autant dire &#224; la louche...   

Mais bon, c'est pas si mal...


----------



## jeanba3000 (16 Avril 2007)

Bon, je ne veux pas avoir l'air de dire du mal, mais visiblement les Intel et Photoshop CS2 ou CS3&#223; n'apportent aucune hausse significative de performance par rapport au G5 malgr&#233; les pr&#233;tendues progr&#232;s technologiques, mon PowerMac 2x2GHz de 2003 est encore dans le peloton de t&#234;te... 

&#192; part le bruit, ce fut d&#233;finitivement un bon investissement


----------



## HmJ (17 Avril 2007)

jeanba3000 a dit:


> Bon, je ne veux pas avoir l'air de dire du mal, mais visiblement les Intel et Photoshop CS2 ou CS3ß n'apportent aucune hausse significative de performance par rapport au G5 malgré les prétendues progrès technologiques, mon PowerMac 2x2GHz de 2003 est encore dans le peloton de tête...
> 
> À part le bruit, ce fut définitivement un bon investissement



Hum, tu parles de quoi, la ? Lorsqu'on lance le test sur un ordinateur fraichement reboote, ne me dis pas que tu ne vois pas la difference entre une CS3 Intel et une CS3 G5...


----------



## jeanba3000 (17 Avril 2007)

Je parle de mon score fin 2003 compar&#233; par exemple &#224; celui de Lived Eht. &#199;a ne me donne pas envie de renouveler mon mat&#233;riel. 

Je n'observe pas de gain non plus avec 1 Go de ram, 10.4.9 et Photoshop CS2 sur ma machine, ce serait m&#234;me un poil plus long, mais je ne vais pas me battre pour quelques secondes voire dixi&#232;mes de seconde.

Quand on voit que sur le site d'Apple, ils ont &#233;t&#233; oblig&#233;s d'aller d&#233;terrer un PowerMac G4 pour pouvoir afficher un gain de performance compar&#233; marketinguement visible, on peut se poser pas mal de questions...


----------



## HmJ (17 Avril 2007)

Ca depend comment on le voit : passer de 13 sec (dual G5 2 GHz, 4.5 GHz) a 7 sec (Xeon 2.66 GHz, 2 Go de RAM), ca nous fait quand meme un gain de 46%. Mais ce ne sont effectivement que quelques secondes... Tout depend de ton type et de ta methode de travail au quotidien.


----------



## JPTK (17 Avril 2007)

Le test qui est plus très approprié, faudrait voir sur un vrai gros calcul


----------



## jeanba3000 (17 Avril 2007)

Je reprécise mes scores de 2003 :

g5 bi 2ghz 1,5 go de ram, panther, mldonkey ichat messenger et safari ouverts, tosh 7.0.1 avec l'update g5, prefs pour faire comme tout le monde : 1 à l'historique et 80% de la ram dispo soit 1086 mo, mais aucun zoom d'aucune sorte dans l'image pour minimiser l'incidence sur les perfs d'affichage. juste ouverture des fichiers puis test direct.

3 essais successifs :

0,8 s - 2,4 s - 6 s - 9 s

0,4 s - 1,9 s - 6 s - 7 s

0,4 s - 1,8 s - 6 s - 7 s

le score de Lived Eht (qui n'a pas dit comment était configuré son Photoshop) :

Mac Pro 4x2.66GHz, 2Go RAM :

Test 1: instantané
Test 2: <1s
Test 3: 3s
Test 4: 7s

Photoshop CS3

C'est meilleur (à la louche 50 %) sur les deux scripts du milieu, mais pour le premier et surtout le dernier, sensé être le plus long donc le plus lourd, où le Intel devrait creuser l'écart (proc et archi plus récente, plus de ram, ram plus rapide, meilleure carte graphique...), c'est kif kif.

Alors effectivement peut-être que c'est la faute du test qui n'est plus significatif, mais à ce compte là, si on se met à concevoir ce test dans le seul but de creuser l'écart au profit de la nouvelle machine, c'est un peu fausser le jeu. On peut se poser la question du but du test : est-il de « prouver » la différence de performances, ou est-il de comparer honnêtement les performances dans des cas d'utilisation réelle ? 

Jaipatoukompri, tu nous pondrais pas un nouveau ptit test un peu plus balaise et long surtout ?


----------



## JPTK (21 Avril 2007)

jeanba3000 a dit:


> Jaipatoukompri, tu nous pondrais pas un nouveau ptit test un peu plus balaise et long surtout ?



Il faudrait quoi qu'il en soit actualiser le test, le test 4 est devenu ridicule alors qu'il était "exigeant" auparavant. Je vais faire ça rapidement, faut juste pas hésiter à me relancer, par email et mp je ne le prendrais pas mal au contraire


----------



## flotow (21 Avril 2007)

Bon, en attendant le prochain test 
Sur MacBook Pro avec Ilustrator d'ouvert derriere (mais vide)
Test1: instantan&#233;
Test2: 3sec
Test3: 4sec
Test4: 42secs
A voir les resultats, c'est bizar que je mette 42 secondes :mouais: pour le dernier 

CS3 Extended


----------



## mistertitan (21 Avril 2007)

oui c'est pas normal. regarde combien de momoire est alou&#233; a ton photoshop au passage. tu aura peut etre un d&#233;but de solution.

par contre, c'est bien beau un script tout neuf pour relancer les test. mais bon, la plupart d'entre nous travaillons pas aux scripts mais directement en lancant les trucs a la souris. ca diminue vachement l'int&#233;ret de ce dernier test car si on prend en compte les laps de temps entre chaque lancement d'op&#233;ration, on met au final de 40sec &#224; 44s au lieu de 4 &#224; 8sec. ce n'est qu'un exemple. mais bon, du coup, cette diff&#233;rence de 4sec qu'on verra entre 2 machines diff&#233;rentes (&#233;norme en cas de lancement de script car du simple au double) manque cruellement d'int&#233;ret quand il sagit de choisir entre 40 et 44sec.

je sais pas si je suis vraiment clair. mais tant pis, c'est vrai que je commence a me dire que ce n'est peut etre plus adapt&#233;. et un script plus balese qui lancera 10 op&#233;rations donnera la puissance de la machine sur toshop mais pas en utilisation r&#233;elle


----------



## JPTK (21 Avril 2007)

mistertitan a dit:


> oui c'est pas normal. regarde combien de momoire est aloué a ton photoshop au passage. tu aura peut etre un début de solution.
> 
> par contre, c'est bien beau un script tout neuf pour relancer les test. mais bon, la plupart d'entre nous travaillons pas aux scripts mais directement en lancant les trucs a la souris. ca diminue vachement l'intéret de ce dernier test car si on prend en compte les laps de temps entre chaque lancement d'opération, on met au final de 40sec à 44s au lieu de 4 à 8sec. ce n'est qu'un exemple. mais bon, du coup, cette différence de 4sec qu'on verra entre 2 machines différentes (énorme en cas de lancement de script car du simple au double) manque cruellement d'intéret quand il sagit de choisir entre 40 et 44sec.
> 
> je sais pas si je suis vraiment clair. mais tant pis, c'est vrai que je commence a me dire que ce n'est peut etre plus adapté. et un script plus balese qui lancera 10 opérations donnera la puissance de la machine sur toshop mais pas en utilisation réelle





Oulà... ça doit être compliqué le monde vu depuis ta tête


----------



## flotow (21 Avril 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Oul&#224;... &#231;a doit &#234;tre compliqu&#233; le monde vu depuis ta t&#234;te





Le but, c'est bien de voir la puissance brut de photoshop, afin de pouvoir en deduire eventuellement un temps pour l'utilisateur! Ca permet aussi de classer les machines 
Euh, moi, j'ai 2Go de ram...
J'ai 1374MB de reserv&#233; pour photoshop
Merci de r&#233;duire la taille de ton image afin de ne pas d&#233;former le forum.


----------



## mistertitan (22 Avril 2007)

je comprend bien que c pour un classement brut des machines. mais vu que c'est quand m&#234;me l'utilisation en conditions r&#233;elles qui est importante, je reste finalement sceptique (c'est apres avoir test&#233; mes deux machines que j'ai r&#233;alis&#233; que ct pas tr&#232;s important en fait)

quand je passe 3 &#224; 4h pour faire une affiche A2 destin&#233;e &#224; faire la pub d'un &#233;v&#232;nement universitaire. et que les &#233;tapes mises bout a bout mettent peut etre 25 minutes
 sur mon ordi et 10 sur le votre, ben au final, 15 minutes ne sont pas un gain de temps hyper significatif. 
mais je peux comprendre l'envie de comparer

je ne sors plus du sujet, vous inquietez pas.


----------



## flotow (22 Avril 2007)

je suis bien d'accord que c'est la crea qui prend du temps, et non pas la machine


----------



## JPTK (25 Avril 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> je suis bien d'accord que c'est la crea qui prend du temps, et non pas la machine



Sans parler de l'aller retour chez le client, moi des fois ça me prend 2 heures en bagnole :mouais:  


Trèves de plaisanterie Mister Titan, si tu fais 150 opérations (réparties sur 4 heures) avec ton gros macpro d'une moyenne de 2 sec sur un taf, ça te fait 5 minutes de calculs, si tu le fais sur ton vieux mac, c'est 25 secondes à chaque fois, soit plus d'une heure de calculs en tout ! :rateau: 

C'est belles et biens des conditions réelles, c'est juste une unité de mesure par contre ce test, mais si je sais que sur le macpro il faut 5 sec pour mettre à 90° une image de 300 mo et qu'il faut pas loin d'une minute sur mon vieux mac, c'est pour moi tout de même primordial. 

En attendant, tout est relatif c'est certain, ça m'empêche pas à l'heure actuelle d'en avoir un peu rien à foutre de toutes ces secondes perdues en effet puisque j'ai un vieux powermac G4 1 ghz avec 2go de ram qui va pas si mal !


----------



## mistertitan (25 Avril 2007)

d&#233;sol&#233; d'avoir lev&#233; une pol&#233;mique. mais c'est vrai que malgr&#233; les progr&#232;s effectu&#233;s, je trouve que depuis quelques ann&#233;es, la meilleure avanc&#233;e reste la facilit&#233; d'emploi de l'outil et l'&#233;volution des outils en terme de nouveaut&#233; ou d'am&#233;lioration. plus que le gain de puissance. et mon G4 finalement, j'en suis pas m&#233;content non plus.

c'est sur qu'avec un macpro, je serais loin d'etre m&#233;content


allez, on ferme la parenth&#232;se et je viendrais faire les test lorsque j'aurai un macbook (je me donne moins de 4 mois)


----------



## JPTK (25 Avril 2007)

Bah y a pas de polémique, on discute, rien de plus


----------



## HmJ (18 Mai 2007)

He he he !!! Devinez quoi ? Je viens de recevoir la Creative Suite 3 Design Premium !!! Alors, zou : ni une, ni deux, je poste les resultats sur mon fil prefere de jptk  C'est donc Photoshop CS3 Extended dont je me sers, dans sa version 10.0 finale et non pas beta.

Mon poulain : un Mac Mini avec un Core 2 Duo 2.33 GHz, 2 Go de RAM et un Momentus 7200.2 de 160 Go. Sur mon OS X 10.4.9 a peine reboote :

Test 1: <1 sec
Test 2: 2 sec
Test 3: 3 sec
Test 4: 10 sec

Non, vous ne revez pas, c'est mieux qu'un quad G5 et presqu'au meme niveau qu'un quad Xeon  Qui n'en veut de mon Maxi Mini ?


----------



## JPTK (18 Mai 2007)

Yeah la classe


----------



## flotow (19 Mai 2007)

Il a la meme config que moi... exactement...
je vais essayer de refaire le test, car mes 40sec au premier test ne m'ont pas convaincues 
Jptk, tu peux pas nous pondre un nouveau test?


----------



## HmJ (19 Mai 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Il a la meme config que moi... exactement...
> je vais essayer de refaire le test, car mes 40sec au premier test ne m'ont pas convaincues
> Jptk, tu peux pas nous pondre un nouveau test?



Je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est pas normal. Tu as bien teste avec la suite en version finale ? Et non pas beta ? Pas d'application ouverte en tache de fond qui bouffe des resources, a cause de Rosetta par exemple ? Le mieux eut ete bien entendu de veiller a redemarrer l'ordi, ne rien ouvrir autre que PS. Enfin bon, une installation normale devrait te donner le meme resultat que moi. Tout etait redemarre a froid pour ne pas gratter un meilleur score... Sinon, petit detail : ce dernier test fait un peu tourner le DD, le scratch disk sans doute : peut-etre aussi qu'avoir un foudre de guerre en 2.5" aide un peu.


----------



## flotow (19 Mai 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> peut-etre aussi qu'avoir un foudre de guerre en 2.5" aide un peu.



J'ai un 2'5 en 7200tr/min 
je vais essayer de redemarrer et voir


----------



## HmJ (20 Mai 2007)

Ok. Mais attention, un disque, plus on le remplit, plus il a de chance d'etre moins performant.


----------



## flotow (20 Mai 2007)

En meme temps, c'est un peu le bordel mon installation 
J'ai mon disque interne qui est partitionné en 2... une pour le systeme, et une pour les données.
Le cache de photoshop (d'apres ses prefs) c'est mon disque de données (d'ailleur, l'app est dessus). Pour ce qui est du travail 'leger', je travail sur l'interne, sinon, des que ca devient lourd, je passe sur un des deux externes


----------



## HmJ (20 Mai 2007)

Le partitionnage est une s***perie. On n'y touche que quand on utilise des protocoles prevus, avec des cartes d'interface dediees. Tout le monde en parle parce que ca fait pro, c'est du grand n'importe quoi. Mais autant pisser dans des moulins


----------



## flotow (20 Mai 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Le partitionnage est une s***perie. On n'y touche que quand on utilise des protocoles prevus, avec des cartes d'interface dediees. Tout le monde en parle parce que ca fait pro, c'est du grand n'importe quoi. Mais autant pisser dans des moulins



mmm pas si sur de ca quand a son utilité. Une fois, mon systeme a merdé, j'ai du tout sauvegarder en vitesse pouyr pouvoir reinstaller. Je te rappelle aussi que je suis sur un portable, et que je n'ai pas toujours un disque de travail a coté de moi


----------



## fanou (20 Mai 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Le partitionnage est une s***perie. On n'y touche que quand on utilise des protocoles prevus, avec des cartes d'interface dediees. Tout le monde en parle parce que ca fait pro, c'est du grand n'importe quoi. Mais autant pisser dans des moulins



hey ! ça fait beaucoup de bétises en peu de phrases...
partitionner est tres utile, sans aucun outil spécial, c'est à la portée de tout le monde et c'est vraiment recommandé pour au moins séparer le système des données.
Après chacun fait ce qu'il veut...


----------



## HmJ (20 Mai 2007)

Rien ne remplace un backup. On peut meme faire des images de disque regulierement.

Maintenant, si tu trouves une utilite au partitionnement, que tes besoins en taille n'evoluent pas pendant deux ans, et que tu n'as jamais eu a souffrir a cause d'acces simultanes sur plusieurs partitions du meme DD : bravo. Mais de la a le conseiller a tout le monde et n'importe qui...


----------



## flotow (20 Mai 2007)

Non, mes besoins en interne ne sont pas enorme, tout ce qui est lourd est sur un externe (rush fcp) et donc, sur FCP, par exemple, ca ne bosse que sur la partition systeme et l'externe. La musique etant sur un 2° externe


----------



## HmJ (20 Mai 2007)

Hum, en meme temps on est completement hors topic, la  Pour revenir au test Photoshop, je dirais donc que le test 4 faisant un peu mouliner le DD, il faudrait betonner le mode operationnel du (prochain) benchmark : si on tape dans le scratch disk, ce que de toute facon Adobe adore faire, on aura une petite difference de plus.


----------



## JPTK (20 Mai 2007)

De toute façon là je vais plus tarder à vous en pondre un nouveau puisqu'il faudra bien que je vois ce que mon mini à dans le ventre avec 2 go de ram


----------



## HmJ (21 Mai 2007)

Au lieu de nous exciter, cet excellent fil (en anglais...). Le test grandeur nature est dispo ici.


----------



## HmJ (25 Mai 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Au lieu de nous exciter, cet excellent fil (en anglais...). Le test grandeur nature est dispo ici.



Eh bien... Decidement, je pensais que ce post ferait parler un peu plus que ca... Bon, mon Maxi Mini C2D se traine a 55 secondes. Comment ? Exactement le meme score qu'un iMac ou MacBook Pro avec des C2D identiques (mais bien plus cher) ? Et qu'un bi-G5 2x 2.7 GHz ? :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2007)

Il est en anglais ton test donc forcément :rateau:

Allez tiens je vais le faire.


----------



## fredroy (15 Février 2008)

Marrant d'essayer ce vieux test 

Alors, je calcul pas pour les trois premiers puisque c'est immédiat...

*Test 3* : 3 seconds 80


----------



## obi wan (15 Février 2008)

On voit le monstrueux bon en avant technologique...   :rateau:  :



obi wan a dit:


> yop  ça y est je l'ai... alors vala les tests sur un bi-2,7 GHz, 1,5 Go de RAM.
> 
> Je suis en pleine install, j'ai mis la creative suite, transféré des tas de fichiers... et spotlight est en train d'indéxer il me bouffe des ressources... top aussi d'ailleurs me bouffe des ressources... et pis safari et iTunes... donc les résultats, premiere "session" si je puis dire de photoshop, il n'a pour l'instant été démarré qu'une fois :
> 
> ...



Tant qu'il coule pas je l'aime mon G5


----------



## fredroy (15 Février 2008)

J'ai effectué le test de  : http://www.retouchartists.com/pages/speedtest.html

Photoshop (CS3) par défaut : 1 min 28

Avec les spécification demandées : *30  seconds 20*


----------



## hairquatercut (16 Mars 2008)

MacPro 3,2  16 Go 4DD SAS 15000t/mn raid 0+1
23,35 s
23,30
23,10


----------



## prasath (16 Mars 2008)

J'ai effectué le test avec le mac pro (voir signature) sur photoshop CS3.

Je ne sais pas où modifier le 4ème point: "Set Any Processor usage to maximum ". Je ne l'ai pas vu dans les préférences systèmes, donc je l'ai laissé par défaut.

Résultat sur 3 tests: 
- 26,29 s 
- 26,32 s
- 26,28 s

Photoshop CS3 n'étant pas optimisé pour exploiter pleinement les ressources de nos mac pro, les tests ne devraient pas trop différer d'une machine à l'autre même sur Imac ou mbp. Quelqu'un peut faire le test sur les machines citées?


----------



## prasath (16 Mars 2008)

hairquatercut a dit:


> MacPro 3,2  16 Go 4DD SAS 15000t/mn raid 0+1



Dis moi, t'as pris la meilleure config du mac pro  . J'espère que tu n'as pas acheté ta ram chez Apple!


----------



## hairquatercut (16 Mars 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Dis moi, t'as pris la meilleure config du mac pro  . J'espère que tu n'as pas acheté ta ram chez Apple!



quand on habite pas loin de chez Mac Way, c'est bien pratique


----------



## JPTK (16 Mars 2008)

Ouah les bêtes de courses quoi..  
Moins de 0,25 sec pour les  premiers test alors si j'ai bien tout compris ?? :rateau: 

Et pourquoi pas le 4 ? Y a un soucis ?


----------



## prasath (16 Mars 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ouah les bêtes de courses quoi..
> Moins de 0,25 sec pour les  premiers test alors si j'ai bien tout compris ?? :rateau:
> 
> Et pourquoi pas le 4 ? Y a un soucis ?



Tu as mal compris :rateau: , c'est bien des secondes: entre 23 sec et 30 sec pour nos tests (Fredoy, hairquatercut et moi même). Moins de 0,25 sec , ce serait top  

Il n'y a pas de test 4. La plupart d'entre nous ont fait 3 fois le même test histoire d'avoir une idée plus précise...

C'est le test: http://www.retouchartists.com/pages/speedtest.html


----------



## prasath (16 Mars 2008)

Bon sinon j'ai fait ton test de la page 1 du thread avec Photoshop CS3:

Pour que cela soit comparable aux précédents test, il aurait fallu utiliser la même version de photoshop et de l'OS.

test 1 : instantané
test 2 : 1,1 sec
test 3: 2,9 sec
test 4 : 3,5 sec


----------



## JPTK (16 Mars 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Bon sinon j'ai fait ton test de la page 1 du thread avec Photoshop CS3:
> 
> Pour que cela soit comparable aux précédents test, il aurait fallu utiliser la même version de photoshop et de l'OS.
> 
> ...


----------



## mister K (17 Avril 2008)

bonjour, j'ai parcouru les pages de ce sujet, pour essayer éventuellement d'avoir des renseignements au sujet des ralentissements importants que j'ai, en utilisant Photoshop CS3.
Ralentissemnts qui viennent au bout d'un moment. Le mac est ralentis comme un vieux G3....

bref, j'ai fais le test de Retouchartist.
En suivant les spécifications, j'ai obtenu 58 secondes.


j'ai un MacBook Pro 17, avec un 2° ecran 21pouces. disque externe 500G


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Avril 2008)

Photoshop CS3 Extended sur Mac Pro Quad core 2,8 GHz et 2 Go de mémoire :
Test 1 : Non mesurable (quasiment instantantané).
Test 2 : Moins dune seconde.
Test 3 : 3 secondes.
Test 4 : 6 secondes.
Test Retouchartist : 33 secondes.


----------



## electricpolaris (7 Mai 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ouah les bêtes de courses quoi..
> Moins de 0,25 sec pour les  premiers test alors si j'ai bien tout compris ?? :rateau:
> 
> Et pourquoi pas le 4 ? Y a un soucis ?



ah mon vieil ami Je te retrouve enfin Toi...


----------



## erx (17 Juillet 2009)

J'ai fait le test sur mon PC si ça interesse quelqu'un :

Athlon x2 à 2,8 ghz (soit équivalent d'un 5800+) , 2go ram,win xp sp2, photoshop cs3 avec firefox ouvert derrière.

test1 : instantané
test2 : ~1sec
test3 : 5sec
test4 : 14sec


----------

